# Old Time hunting pics



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

marty


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

keep the pics commin, great thread


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good idea. Keep um coming....


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

zap said:


> marty


That dog is eying him some tenderloin


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st Deer-1958 & my 2nd Bowhunting season.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooops-NOW the pic. 1958 my 1st bowkill & then 1968


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Boy, Am I having problems. The little pic is my 1st hog in 1965 & the 2nd pic is 1968 forky Buck.

This pic is my 1st Bowkill in 1958 & the next is a mid 70s Colorado Muley Doe taken with a 70# Jennings W.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love these old pics


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

found this on the internet, taken in 1900 its from black forest near slate run, PA.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> found this on the internet, taken in 1900 its from black forest near slate run, PA.


Im pretty sure thats not you haha


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome thread! Love the old pics!


----------



## lardy (Mar 26, 2009)

keep them comeing i would post some but im only 19 so not very old


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

He11 of a buck in that 1900 pic. My earliest pics from camp are from mid to late 70's, not many deer in them and the quality is pretty crapy. I should learn how to scan them in though. 
Great old pics guys, keep them comming.:thumbs_up


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are a few I picked up off a google search...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1980 Buck taken with Darton SL50 & Rocky Mountain 3 blade Razor.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1958-the Bowhunters that started me in the sport 54 years ago. They have all passed on.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado. in mid 70s. Check out the PSE PACER. 20% let off in those days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump ttt


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome Pics!!!


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

Love black n white photos. I still take them.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1972-back in those days I shot lots of small game with my bow.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1972 Forky.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Northern Ws. Deer Weekend Archery hunt with just a bunch of guys that were my Archery Shop customers in 1974-75. We would get a group of up to ten & drive 8 hours-set up in the dark about midnight Friday, Hunt Sat & Sunday & haul back to get to work in time on Monday. Great times-almost everyone seemed to get shooting but only 1 or 2 deer would be killed.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Very Cool, keep em coming!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet pictures guys love to see old pictures like this


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I took 5 animals in 1980. These 2 & A Deer in Ws., Ms., & A Mule deer in Colorado. Thats back when 1 tag either sex was it, no Bonus tags then.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

great thread!!! My gramp has a bunch of pics like this, I love them.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Come on fellas-there has to be some great old time pics in your album. Share a few. I wish I had some of my G-Pas. Now they were some hunters.

Oh, the previous news paper clip says book animals. They would have been "if" I entered them-I Don't .


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

holy crap i don't feel old,but i have some with the WW11 camo  i just started really young


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's my great grandfather in 1952 with this beast. We still hunt this farm today in Marquette County, WI. This one is obviously not an archery kill but still an oldie and a giant taboot!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son at 10 with me on my annual Elk Bowhunt to Colorado. He is now 36...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1978 Illinois


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some of the others fellas-old gunners too.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Great stuff!!


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of my grandpa and my great uncle. I dont know what year it was taken.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

JPM-thats a nice deer. How did our G-Pas kill anything that big without trail cams, food plots, special camo & no scent clothes? Amazing isn't it. Lets see some more.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

"JPM-thats a nice deer. How did our G-Pas kill anything that big without trail cams, food plots, special camo & no scent clothes? Amazing isn't it. Lets see some more." 


Nobody else was hunting them


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

very cool, thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*1965 Hunting Camp - Uvalde, Texas*

From 1963-1966, my uncle (third from the left) leased the Muela Creek Ranch - 4000 acres about 25 miles southwest of Uvalde, Texas. My family would spend the week between Christmas and New Years there hunting deer, turkey and quail. It was paradise and provided me with memories I'll never, ever forget. That's me in the middle with my Sako Finnbear sticking up. Man, I wish I'd been into bow hunting at that time!


----------



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)

Realy cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love these photos, keep them coming & thank you very much. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

My Dad and his buddys years and years ago


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Baz59-where you been-if there was a deer back in the day, someone was after it.

This is from 1980


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

see if loads this time.

Bucky-looks like your Dad & his buddies all had different camo on but it WORKED, right. My 1st camo was a pair of brown pants with a 2 tone tan Flannel shirt when I killed my 1st deer with a Bow in 1958 on the ground.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

*Cat O' the Mountain*

Catamount


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is one big cat no matter what. No trick photography in those days.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of my uncle. He was a great hunter.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> see if loads this time.
> 
> Bucky-looks like your Dad & his buddies all had different camo on but it WORKED, right. My 1st camo was a pair of brown pants with a 2 tone tan Flannel shirt when I killed my 1st deer with a Bow in 1958 on the ground.


dad has passed on.. I never saw him in camo my entire life. He killed more deer than I can ever hope too. They wore those red plad jackets or a green blue hooded sweat shirt. they even threw the racks away


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think my G-dad even knew what camo was.


----------



## Atheist (Feb 21, 2008)

I love old time photos. The camp I started hunting at was established by a buddies family in 1944 and has a record of family photos in it dating back to 1914. There are some great group shots in front of the buck pole in the third picture below. Looking around there is a great feeling. 

Here is my buddy, the 4th generation in the camp, taking the plastics off the bed as we open up camp:

























One thing that they do that I just love is they keep a record on a log of when all of the major stuff was done ie `New Bridge, May 1988 by Dom`. Really gives a lot of history.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st Full time Archery Shop/lanes in 1968. 6 point Buck was from a Ws. weekend trip-I had just gotten back from Necedah, Ws.. I shot the 6 pointer on the ground-he ran up & stopped right next to me & I Double lunged him at about 10 feet with a 60# Pearson Recurve & a wood arrow tipped with a MA3 Blade-he went about 30 yds...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the pic.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1980 Illinois


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1959-my 1st year in the Navy.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> Colorado. in mid 70s. Check out the PSE PACER. 20% let off in those days.


Great photo. You just don't see guys packing their deer out this way anymore. Before drags, sleds, carts, and atvs. I still pack deer out on my back to this day. Gives you a feeling of the old days when you had to do everything yourself.

btw, judging by the old pictures, you were well ahead of the curve of archery success 30 years ago...!:thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for a great post! :thumbs_up


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome pics Ahunter...dang man....you da man!:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I did plenty this way but mostly in Colorado since there seemed to be so many down trees & usually a long jont to even a 4 wheel road.
These were a spike of a buddy & a 2x2 I shot on a last day-different Bowhunts. One fella I carried a deer out for said he was going to post the pic behind his bar he owned in S. Ill. as he said no one would believe him.
Never did make it there to see if he did...I used to tell em, If you help get it up on my shoulders & it's not over 200#s, I'll get it to the truck...
I'm starting my 54th year as a Bowhunter so by the mid 70s & compounds I already had 38 animals with a recurve.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

last bump for me...Anyone else with some oldies???


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 thank you for all those awsome pictures! :thumbs_up


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

ahunter55, i go to school near the iowa/illinois border and have been hunting public land the last 3 years. Been dragging deer out the old school way, thanks for the pics. Where you located exactly, if i had to guess i'd go with the quad cities.


----------



## BHshooter (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

BHshooter-thats an awesome deer. Not many Mulies with character like that.

I am 45 min. up the river North of Quad Cites & less than an hour from Dubuque. I can walk to the Miss. River from my home in anout 15 min...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Where do you go to school? I know a couple good Public Illinois Areas if you want to PM me & let me know where you live.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, I lived in Il. all my life until moving to Ia. 13 or so years ago.
Hunted all over Ws. too.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I dig the old photos. Thanks for posting them!

I also love seeing how "far" we've come in the way of camo.

Some of my most succesful hunts I was wearing blue jeans and a sweatshirt. Grandpa hunted in red plaid flannel shirt and brown pants.

I was discussing camo trends with a friend who just paid over $250 for a jacket with brand name camo printed all over it. Even the brand name was printed in the camo. Seems wierd  Still didnt have all the pockets he'd like to have.....

Maybe this year is the year I hunt and fish wearing a wool 3 piece suit and my sunday hat.  

Thanks again for the photos. Lets keep posting them!

Dean


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My release a friend made in the mid 70s. 
Mid 70s Broadhead & my 1st 3 Blade Rocky Mountain that came on the market then. I still use Rocky Mountain 3 blades.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son & I in Colorado Bowhunting 26 years ago.


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

*check out that camo*



BHshooter said:


>


is that sent loc? i cant tell with the black and white.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

uhh, Maybe FLINTLOCK....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1965 Hog


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ill. 1978


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Man this is the best thread thats been up in a long time. Keep them coming.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son @ age 6 with his PSE. He is now 36.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A pic from 1959-practicing.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1990-only 20 years ago.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

here's the biggest buck my pap ever shot, taken back in the 50's i think. the young lady in the pic is my grandma and the little guy she's holding is my dad.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*WOW!* Great pictures! :thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Some really good pics guys. Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Love these old pics!


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

I think these pics are some of the most awsome I've seen:thumbs_up


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

1972: Tucannon early bow season. My dad is the one with the bow in his hand and the cast on his leg










1983: John Drumheller with a spike shot around Jubilee Lake in Oregon. Martin Cougar custom painted green with deer hoof prints by my dad. check the 8 arrow quiver!










1978 camping on Mt Howard. my dad second from left.










not hunting related, but still old and cool... my dad in his '58


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this thread, keep'em coming!


----------



## breakaleg (Feb 9, 2005)

awesome memories there.When I get about 15 to 20 more years on me I can post some old photos.I'm 39 and been bowhunting since I was 20.Been having some good success the last couple of years on some real good deer.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

724WD-

Dont forget to post that hunting camp photo in the hunting camp photo thread! Great pics!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1096812

Dean


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's a picture of my buddy with the buck his dad shot during archery season in the early 90's. He got this buck mounted back in the day. Incredible animal. It's a crappy picture of THE picture, I know. The white around the base of the antlers is rope that was used to drag it. Not photoshopped.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado-My hunting wagon back in the 70s early 80s.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

One of my early 80s Bucks-brother in photo.


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> One of my early 80s Bucks-brother in photo.


ahunter55 you got my vote for having some awesome pics on this post!!!! Congrats on a lot of fine bucks that you killed back before I was even born.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

bsizzle said:


> here's the biggest buck my pap ever shot, taken back in the 50's i think. the young lady in the pic is my grandma and the little guy she's holding is my dad.


I'm not following. Is "Pap" your Grandpa? Otherwise your Dad shot that buck when he was like 2 years old?


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Central Oregon Mule Deer.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Colorado-My hunting wagon back in the 70s early 80s.


Back when Rangers and Explorers were still trucks!


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I'm not following. Is "Pap" your Grandpa?


sure is sherlock


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

bsizzle said:


> sure is sherlock


Jeez..sorry I asked.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for a great thread! :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I have been fortunate to have been able to Bowhunt many states & Canada & to have been successful at taking animals if you measure success by a kill. I'm guessing some of my animals taken there were another 3-4 trips that were just great Bowhunts & nothing killed. Oh, I can also say, I launched many an arrow just to see it pass into the scenery.
Example-16 Black Bear hunts. Missed 2, Killed 2 & passed on 7 (cubs or sow with cub) & 5 trips with at least 40 hours in the stand each time & saw NOTHING. Bears was the only animal I ever Bowhunted that I specifically went for a Big one. IF I had my Bears entered they would both be P&Y but I'm not interested in that. Elk, tons of trips to Colorado & a few New Mexico-ANY Elk was legal for me from Cow to whatever & my biggest is a 4x3 & Damn happy to have gotten him.
Just enjoy the Bowhunts & don't put to much into how big your quarry might be. Once you tag a few animals you just naturally start letting the younger ones pass. If some of you younger Bowhunters are blessed with many adventures, consider yourself blessed, expecially in this day & age of what hunting is & costs. My 1st trip to Colorado for Elk & Mule Deer my combo tag cost $25 as a Non-resident for BOTH & I saw many a huge Mulie & Bull. I arrowed my 1st Elk in Colorado (a spike) with a 55# American Archery recurve & a Micro-Flite fiber glass arrow tipped with a MA3 Blade. Enjoy.
Pic is one of those stick Bow Mulies from late 60s..Hog is more recent & tried to take my out of the Bowhunting game..


----------



## natural born k (Dec 30, 2007)

what a great thread. brings back alot of hunting memories. im going to have to dig out some pictures.


----------



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)

These are great, keep them coming.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Yes, I have been fortunate to have been able to Bowhunt many states & Canada & to have been successful at taking animals if you measure success by a kill. I'm guessing some of my animals taken there were another 3-4 trips that were just great Bowhunts & nothing killed. Oh, I can also say, I launched many an arrow just to see it pass into the scenery.
> Example-16 Black Bear hunts. Missed 2, Killed 2 & passed on 7 (cubs or sow with cub) & 5 trips with at least 40 hours in the stand each time & saw NOTHING. Bears was the only animal I ever Bowhunted that I specifically went for a Big one. IF I had my Bears entered they would both be P&Y but I'm not interested in that. Elk, tons of trips to Colorado & a few New Mexico-ANY Elk was legal for me from Cow to whatever & my biggest is a 4x3 & Damn happy to have gotten him.
> Just enjoy the Bowhunts & don't put to much into how big your quarry might be. Once you tag a few animals you just naturally start letting the younger ones pass. If some of you younger Bowhunters are blessed with many adventures, consider yourself blessed, expecially in this day & age of what hunting is & costs. My 1st trip to Colorado for Elk & Mule Deer my combo tag cost $25 as a Non-resident for BOTH & I saw many a huge Mulie & Bull. I arrowed my 1st Elk in Colorado (a spike) with a 55# American Archery recurve & a Micro-Flite fiber glass arrow tipped with a MA3 Blade. Enjoy.
> Pic is one of those stick Bow Mulies from late 60s..Hog is more recent & tried to take my out of the Bowhunting game..



ahunter55 thank you for sharing that with us, I truly enjoyed reading it. :thumbs_up


----------



## bartl17 (Jun 27, 2007)

ahunter55 You are the man!!!


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a Pic of my ex's Grandpa
I believe it was taken in Movember 1956

I always loved this pic. 


Bubba


----------



## JamesThomas (Sep 8, 2009)

ahunter55, I take it you know a thing or two about bowhunting. Awesome pics. I am close to your sons age, and I sure wish my Dad was a bowhunter. I didn't get started shooting a bow until I was 16 and never really got serious until I was in my mid 20's.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not to sure I know much about Bowhunting-I know I have been fortunate to have been able to make many a trip. I started in 1956 & my 1st Bow Season was Illinois FIRST season, 1957 & 1958 I killed my 1st deer with a Bow. My Dad took off when I was 7 & never heard a word from him so my GrandPa took me hunting with him (he was a ****, fox hound man gun hunter). Then, when I was 14 & shooting whatever I could make a Bow out of a fella in his 30s & the local Archery Club President took me under his wing. I had a morning paper route & then got a job at a gas station & bought my 1st REAL Bow from the local sporting goods store ON TIME. It cost $45 & I paid $2 down & $2 a week & Doc the owner let me take it that 1st day with a promise I WOULD pay a minimum of $2 a week. I would save any money I had JUST for archery. I built all my wood arrows, fletching them with straight pins & burning the feather with the old wire burner. I killed my 1st deer with one of those arrows & today, I'm guessing I have built thousands.
When I had my 2 Archery shops/lanes, I built about 80% of every arrow I sold. Anyway, I have had more enjoyment & fun Bowhunting/Archey than probably 10 people. The man responsible for my Archery journey was Jack Appenzeller & a coupe of his very close friends & that 1st Bow was a 45# Eddings Cadet that I still have. I've taken a ton of animals over the years & I have never purchased a Biggame Gun tag (nothing wrong with gun hunting).
I WILL be going on my 1st ANTELOPE Bowhunt of my entire life this fall. I will be camping & it's DIY as most all my hunts are. I said I would hunt Antelope when I got OLD so I guess I am there. I am hoping to take a Buck with my compound & IF I do, I will have my 1975 Carroll take down 60# Recurve to try for a bonus Doe Antelope-bare fingers, no sights-the old fashioned way...
Now I get to take my kids Bowhunting & this past fall was my daughters 1st actual year to try for a Deer. She spent over 100 hours in stands & never drew her bow though she could have shot a small buck & declined (I tried to talk her into it). Anyway, I felt bad she worked so hard & I was covered up with decent Bucks & Does (elected to shoot nothing). So, I set her up with a Buffalo Hunt in Oklahoma & it was a blast for BOTH of us. My Bowhunting son does have Buck & Does to his credit & I am hoping to take ALL my Bowhunting kids someplace this year for a family get together/Bowhunt.
Okay-rambling old man. the end. Pic is Jan 2010 & daughter with her Cow Buffalo. 1 shot, 25 yds. went less than 60 yds & crashed to the ground.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1976-a special late season Colorado Bow Elk hunt. Never killed an Elk but did get this Porkypine from the top of about a 60 foot Aspine. We were hunting a Sheep ranch & they had a permit to kill all the Porkys as they were thick & got into their sheep. Anyway, he's mounted & has his place with many other animals.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1989-Quebec Caribou-heading out to find em.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.

about 1973, myself and my Bear Kodiak Magnum.

.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

rcmjr-Kodiak Magnum, probably one of the MOST owned Bows in their day. Imagine, I had at least 30 of them in my shop when the "change" for compounds started back in the 70s & could't sell them for $50 each back then. If I had hung onto all those recurves that could not be sold then they would have given me a GREATER return on my $ than my 401K stocks.
Great photo...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*WOW!* Great pictures everyone! :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay you onlookers-it's time for your oldies.


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

How about one of my first scouting trips on our central Wisconsin family farm? I'm probably 3 or 4 years old here, just turned 31 last month. I still have that hat somewhere as well. Circa 1983.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

my brother in the late 70s-he's been Bowhunting for about 45 years.
He still uses Rocky Mountains as do I.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> JPM-thats a nice deer. How did our G-Pas kill anything that big without trail cams, food plots, special camo & no scent clothes? Amazing isn't it. Lets see some more.


That proves that you dont need all of that stuff if you play the wind and live where you live..Guys like me in Tennessee have to search and pray that something like that will walk out in front of us..By the way, nice pics everyone..


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*Some of my fathers ol picks*

Dad in the 70's


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

1980 First archery buck. Ben Pearson 210 compound. 1975 VW Sirocco.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

350-thats an awesome Mule deer. I saw my share in the 60s-70s that size but never collected one that big. Did have more than one chance though.
Couple more pics from 70s & my little brother.


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

350-P&Ybull said:


> Dad in the 70's
> View attachment 746954


I hope your Dad mounted that PIG! That is a wallhanger for sure. Don't see many Mulies like that anymore.

:darkbeer:


----------



## P-N-R (Sep 5, 2009)

My grandpa on the far right and my great-grandpa in the center. They were't deer hunters but they liked the phesants! This was in southeast Nebraska, back when we had lots of birds!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea, I think the Iowa Pheasant hunting is something of the past unless something turns around like you say about Neb.. Good photo..


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

*A few I found and scanned*

Here is my Dad in 1979 with his biggest Buck ever. Gota love the Old Milwaukee celebration!!!










Here is my Grandma sometime in the 70's. She had a cottage near Renfro, Ontario and she loved to fish. 










My grandma again and her boyfriend, late 70's or early 80's somewhere in Texas with a big fish. 










This one is my a pic of my grandpa and his buddies. He is the 2nd from the left. I never met him as he died in 1969 and I was born in 73. I sure wished I had as he was an avid outdoorsman.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Zemmer-great pics. Seems your G-parents loved the out doors as did mine.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awsome pictures Zemmer18, thank you very much for sharing. :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not a pic but Back when I was VERY active in tourny shooting & Archery/Bowhunting organizations & politics of advancing Bowhunting. 1982


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

*80's*

Me in the mid 80's with my first bowkill - doe with longbow! I'm diggin the new treebark jumpsuit!!


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

ahunter55 great pics and storys love to read them they are real hunting and not the bs you read in the magazines.i hope when i get your age i can look back and have so many great memories of bowhunting.give us some more of the old stories.this is one of the best threads i have seen on here in a long time.here are some old pics of fred bear that i found


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

I love seing the old vintage pics!!!!!!!!

Great posts!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

mtn Archer-I had the pleasure of having a one on one talk with Fred Bear in 1968 at Cobo halls $20,000 Pro/Am shoot in Detroit. I turned pro at that shoot & was that a rude awekening. Fred & I talked about Bowhunting Big Bears & he gave me his guides name (Bill Love) to contact. I was setting up a Bowhunt when Love was killed in a bush plane crash & I never did go.

I went through Bears museam when it was in Grand Ledge, Mi. coming back from a Bear hunt one time. He was an awesome person & did so much for our sport/Bowhunting that the young fellas of today will never know.

3 Rivers Archery has a 4 CD collection of his Bowhunts that is pretty good.
I bought it BUT when he was making these films, I was a young man shooting every chance I got & Bowhunting as many places as I could afford.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Top pic is me when I spent nearly 7 months in Colorado Mountains living in a tent-did some Bowhunter Mule deer Guiding & tree cutting during that time. Bottom is me when I spent 5 weeks camping in Boundary Waters of Mn. & Canada baiting Bears.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone else with some oldies?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for a *GREAT* thread, i wish i had some old pics to post.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have many more but not sure where they are-I've been transferring lots to DVD for my kids & G-kids. I also have video starting in 1988-89 that I'm burning to DVD for the kids. Old Albums seen to get buried but the DVDs are simple to pop in & everyone can watch.
I have seen some awesome pics & animals from the old days. Keep em comin fellas.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

ahunter55 thats pretty cool that you got to talk to fred bear


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

great pics


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

mtn archer-yes, I thought it was great myself that he took the time to visit. When I said I was intersted in Bowhunting Grizzly, he sat right down like he knew me. It was great. I've also rubbed elbows with Ron Kolpin, Tom Jennings, Midge Dandridge, Ed Rhode, Pete Shepley to name a few. 
They are all great people & most have done a ton of things to advance our sport.
The Bowhunters I admired the most growing up were FRED BEAR, BEN PEARSON & HOWARD HILL & they were the ones who layed the foundation (among several others) of what Archery/Bowhunting is today.

I remember Ed Rhode shooting a perfect 300 in my shop/lanes with a recurve & fingers back in like 1968 & it wasn't his 1st...

Anyone remember pro shooters like Jim Ploen, Jugger Gervas & Bill Bedner????
Bows made by Astro , Magna-Flite , American Archery, Carroll, Fasco, Groves, Golden Eagle?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

My dad 1998


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see somemore.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

1988 not 1998. i tarded


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-great pics by all.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1959-60 practicing


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

I found this in a book about my mothers uncle. It's an archived photo, but I though it was pretty neat.

Here the name of the book : A Navajo legacy: the life and teachings of John Holiday

It has a nice write up on the traditional way of hunting of the Navajo.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now that is a great pic..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My brother & I around 1980


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone else with some good oldies???


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well here are the oldest i have of me. the one is with a blue grouse, and it was my first bow kill. if i remember right it was on old darton compound, and one of those old plastic oversized broadheads for small game. i lovingly refered to em as "maulers", and it did a number on this grouse. me, my dad and a buddy of his were elk/deer hunting and we came upon some grouse. they both missed theres and i was so proud cause i didnt. i think i was 9 or 10, although i look older in that picture. i wasnt.

the other is my first deer. it was in 1989, and i was 14 my first legal year of big game hunting. with the same old darton bow, of course turned up a few notches. pretty pumped that day for sure!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> well here are the oldest i have of me. the one is with a blue grouse, and it was my first bow kill. if i remember right it was on old darton compound, and one of those old plastic oversized broadheads for small game. i lovingly refered to em as "maulers", and it did a number on this grouse. me, my dad and a buddy of his were elk/deer hunting and we came upon some grouse. they both missed theres and i was so proud cause i didnt. i think i was 9 or 10, although i look older in that picture. i wasnt.
> 
> the other is my first deer. it was in 1989, and i was 14 my first legal year of big game hunting. with the same old darton bow, of course turned up a few notches. pretty pumped that day for sure!!!!


Very nice, thank you! :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you go back through the posts you will see MANY of my oldies are with Dartons...Excellent Bows & I still shoot them since the mid 70s... great pics. Keep em comin fellas.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I saw this on another web site & it had over 200 old & interesting photos.
> This is 3 of me in the 60s. Recurves & wood arrows tipped with MA3 Blades.
> Other is a Archery Deer Camp in Norhtern Ws. around 1975.


Damn man you were a hardcore bowhunter almost before there were hardcore bowhunters.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

*1978*.

I was 16 and had bowhunted for 3 years....












31 years later...












My Dad in 1978....


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

nice pics keep em coming


----------



## maxamite (Nov 23, 2006)

*old family photo*

North Wisconsin - maybe Chippewa Falls area - 1920 or so - with wolves?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes, looking back I have been kicking around the Archery/Bowhunting a long time (2010 starts my 54th year of Bowhunting Biggame). I have been fortunate to have done about everything I ever dreamed of doing in regards to Bowhunting-I've been very blessed.
I took my 1st deer in 1958 @ 16 & it's been only Bow & Arrow since. 38 animals with recurves & a ton with compounds. The kills have been great but the friends & campfires I have shared are the things remembered the most.
These are some of my over the years pics. 1- Deer on car is 6 pointer I took on a weekend trip to Necedah Ws. in front of my 1st Archery Shop Lanes in 1968. 2-Doe is 1975 Colorado 3-my 1st Whitetail that would have qualified for P&Y 1980 4- a 1989 Ill. Doe & lastly, my last Elk in 2005.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great pics man


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## kdog0627 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have got to get me some of them autumn orange shafts


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> yes, looking back I have been kicking around the Archery/Bowhunting a long time (2010 starts my 54th year of Bowhunting Biggame). I have been fortunate to have done about everything I ever dreamed of doing in regards to Bowhunting-I've been very blessed.
> I took my 1st deer in 1958 @ 16 & it's been only Bow & Arrow since. 38 animals with recurves & a ton with compounds. The kills have been great but the friends & campfires I have shared are the things remembered the most.
> These are some of my over the years pics. 1- Deer on car is 6 pointer I took on a weekend trip to Necedah Ws. in front of my 1st Archery Shop Lanes in 1968. 2-Doe is 1975 Colorado 3-my 1st Whitetail that would have qualified for P&Y 1980 4- a 1989 Ill. Doe & lastly, my last Elk in 2005.



Thank you very much for posting these wonderful pictures ahunter55. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

woodmaster said:


> *1978*.
> 
> I was 16 and had bowhunted for 3 years....
> 
> ...



*WOW!* Awsome deer & you look just like your Dad :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great 8 pointer & yes, I agree, you look alot like your Dad..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably the best post,i've seen on any website!I could look at this stuff
all day! Big Thanks, ahunter55
Ernie


----------



## dinosaur (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'll try one.*









This made the local paper, I don't have the story that went with it.
In 1973 it was a big deal for somebody to take a buck in NW Oklahoma.
It was an even bigger deal for somebody to take TWO bucks! 
And a snotnose 16-year-old at that.
One rifle, one bow (recurve of course).
No help from Dad, Grandad or Uncle.
No guide, no outfitter, no lease.
No treestand, blind, foodplot or feeder.
Just a lot of time in the woods and two lucky shots.

Yeah, I was hooked.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Back in 1958 ANY Deer was big news-by a kid & a bow even more.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Top is little Brother in probably 1978 & bottom again in 2008 (30 years later).
Still shootin them with Bow & arrow-the whiskers are just a little different in color.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Could it make 200 posts-almost there-lets see some others fellas.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

This is my first buck with a bow,a monster.I believe it was 1982! The picture was at our town locker. 
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

BigErn-i've got plenty of those kinda big Bucks-They get ya just as excited as anything else...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt :thumbs_up


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> BigErn-i've got plenty of those kinda big Bucks-They get ya just as excited as anything else...




I killed 3 doe's before i killed that spike.If anything with horn's
came out,i would get buckfever so bad,i could hear my heart beating.
That spike had a scar spot,right behind his shoulder,that's what
i aimed at,that's what got me to picking a spot on a deer to aim at.
Probably the second or third deer,i shot at was a nice eight pointer,
i hit his antlers with the shot,so you know what i was looking at.:smile:
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've hit 2 things in the horns in all my years-a 6 pointer many years ago & a Bull Caribou in his velvet rack & it stuck. No harm done but he sure was haulin the mail & with my arrow when he went out of sight..


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> I have many more but not sure where they are-I've been transferring lots to DVD for my kids & G-kids. I also have video starting in 1988-89 that I'm burning to DVD for the kids. Old Albums seen to get buried but the DVDs are simple to pop in & everyone can watch.
> I have seen some awesome pics & animals from the old days. Keep em comin fellas.


 ahunter55,
Are the DVDs your burning,of hunting pictures?
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm burning footage of me, brother & family Bowhunting over the years & following it up with as many bowhunting photos as I can find. Video starting in the 80s & if I can find the 8mm from the 60s & 70s (I been filming a long time) it will go on also. Then, another of family events like births, kids growing up, graduations, weddings ect. (all high lights of these events)

I have kids, G-kids catching their 1st fish, making crazy statements, shooting their 1st animal with a Bow. Family history type thing that hopefully will be pased on . Lots of work & time since I must have 300 tapes from 7-8 different Video camers over the years. i have as much editing equipt. as a TV station so it helps.

I've also been working on an article about my bowhunting but I have been fortunate to have done so much, it is a big job & especially to make it half way interseting to someone else. I have been blessed & I am rarely without some type camera..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like yesterday-last week of Aug. 1990.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have received several private e-mails thanking me & others for sharing some of the OLD photos. I would like to thank everyone of those who have dropped me a line & shared their thoughts.
I know I posted many pics but I have had a great & wonderful journey over 54 years of Bowhunting starting in 1956. I have been fortunate to have done what many will only dream of & also shared that with my kids, family & even a few foster teens we shared our home with.
Yes, I'm on that back side of life but as they say, I may have lost a step but I'm still in the ball game. I only wish that some of the younger Bowhunters may experience some of what I have in this fine sport.
Not many will remember some of your kills but friendships you make along the way will last a lifetime.
So, anyone have some oldies from yourself or any others from days gone by? I enjoy seeing them even though I "lived" & Bowhunted those old days...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I have received several private e-mails thanking me & others for sharing some of the OLD photos. I would like to thank everyone of those who have dropped me a line & shared their thoughts.
> I know I posted many pics but I have had a great & wonderful journey over 54 years of Bowhunting starting in 1956. I have been fortunate to have done what many will only dream of & also shared that with my kids, family & even a few foster teens we shared our home with.
> Yes, I'm on that back side of life but as they say, I may have lost a step but I'm still in the ball game. I only wish that some of the younger Bowhunters may experience some of what I have in this fine sport.
> Not many will remember some of your kills but friendships you make along the way will last a lifetime.
> So, anyone have some oldies from yourself or any others from days gone by? I enjoy seeing them even though I "lived" & Bowhunted those old days...



Archery Talk is very lucky to have people like yourself to grace this wonderful forums, I want to thank you very much & i mean that from the heart. I wish you were my neighbor I could sit around a camp fire & listen to your stories all night. I'm hoping to experience some of what you have done & make alot of friends along my journey. :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks-I guess I do have some stories.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess my story about my Daughters Archery Buffalo hunt this past Jan. will appear in National Bowhunter Magazine, couple issues down the road.
this is what is so great now-my kids enjoy my sport with me.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I guess my story about my Daughters Archery Buffalo hunt this past Jan. will appear in National Bowhunter Magazine, couple issues down the road.
> this is what is so great now-my kids enjoy my sport with me.



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

anyone else with sometinhg old time hunting to show? What about your hunhting tackle from days gone by...


----------



## Calhoun (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Hope I don't over-do it..... Here are a bunch of my grandpa and great uncle from the 30's-40's-50's, not sure for certain. They would make the trek from SW lower MI up to the UP, which in those days, involved a 6-10 hour wait for the car ferry to get to the UP. Then a local farmer would drop them off at camp with a tractor and pick them up 2-1/2 weeks later. Really have to admire those guys!!

Mark


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> .


Awsome pics!


----------



## Charlie Tango (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, I wish I could have been with them boys.


----------



## Calhoun (Oct 21, 2003)

Great series of photos. Great hunting camp. I like how they tie the front legs behind the head.


----------



## Calhoun (Oct 21, 2003)

Great series of photos. Great hunting camp. I like how they tie the front legs behind the head.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i love old school pics


----------



## Zackman (Apr 1, 2010)

Great old school pics


----------



## walle1 (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are some cool picks!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome pics-Those of the guys inside the cabin are great. No CAMO, how'd they get anything. NO SCENT LOC either. Amazing. Great 7 thanks. Anymore??


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*willys jeep*

nice top on the jeep btw, but it looks like a buck a yote and ???? on the hood.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Far and away, this is the BEST thing I have ever read on here!! To ahunter55....you are "DA Man"! If we had film of your hunts, we wouldn't be watching all of those wannabees on the outdoor channels. I actually got pretty emotional reading everyone's stories, looking at the great group shots, and imagining the revelry and stories that flew around those old hunting camps. Thanks everyone for posting and bringing back a lot of great memories!! Hope this thread has a real long life!


----------



## yotebuster (Aug 12, 2009)

*Best thread ever!*



InAZone said:


> Far and away, this is the BEST thing I have ever read on here!! To ahunter55....you are "DA Man"! If we had film of your hunts, we wouldn't be watching all of those wannabees on the outdoor channels. I actually got pretty emotional reading everyone's stories, looking at the great group shots, and imagining the revelry and stories that flew around those old hunting camps. Thanks everyone for posting and bringing back a lot of great memories!! Hope this thread has a real long life!


Bump for a great thread! I could've looked at 'em all day.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Calhoun said:


> Great series of photos. Great hunting camp. I like how they tie the front legs behind the head.


I still do that, they slide nice through the woods.  Great pics guys.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, these have been some great oldies. I do have many of my Bowhunts on film, some even back on 8mm that we are in the process of TRYING to find.
My video footage goes back to around maybe 88 which I am in the process of salvaging & putting on DVDs to keep intact.
Things like my Son at 16 shooting his 2 Caribou & he is now 36 & his 1st Buck.'
His 1st EVER Bowkill-a Ws. gopher at about age 5 on one of my Northern Ws. deer Bowhunts. I'm hoping when i'm gone, someone may want to look at em once in awhile.

That last series were some great pics, great Bucks for sure & the MIXED bag-Deer, bear & some small game. don't see much of that in modern day pics...


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have pics from the 70s somewhere, and someone would have to talk me through scanning a picture. They're not bowhunters, but hunters. I have posted my first deer (bow) in another thread, don't know how to use that pic again.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Back in those days anything was game, at least here in MI. I have a whole box of pics I got from my dad like this, these are just some of the better ones. There are also some with porkys, turkeys, geese, etc....... Those boys took some nice bucks out of the wilds of MI's UP back then!! 

I really cherish these old photos and am thankful to have them, especially since my grandpa died when I was only 12 and I lost my dad in'07. They really give you a window into the past. 

You can see, other than the technologies and gadgets we have today, those guys were not all that different. Just enjoying hunting with family and buddies!!!

Mark


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Calhoun said:


> Great series of photos. Great hunting camp. I like how they tie the front legs behind the head.


My dad still does this to that day. I was picking on him this past year and he said I've forgot about dragging more deer out of the woods than you ever will hahaha It does make the drag a little easier I will say that! BTW my grandfather is a Calhoun.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mibighuntr or anyone for that matter. If you have a collection of photos you need to take them to like WalGreens & have them put on a DVD. I think they run a $25 for 1st (i think like 100 pics) & a 2nd for a couple dollars.

Many photos fade or crumble over time & VHS tapes fade away & then they are lost foresve. DVDs are supposed to last unless damaged.

Lets see some of those others-they are great.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this thread, makes me wish I was around back then.

TTT


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

One thing I remember about Bowhunting Mule Deer & Elk back in the late 60s & early 70s is that I saw many a 30 inch Mulie or at least I guessed that big though I never collected one-missed plenty though. Elk, I also seemed to get into them without a whole lot of difficulty. My Bowhunting was ALL public land & though I never killed a giant mule deer or Elk I saw plenty, shot at plenty & collected my fair share. I hunted for the animal, not their horns.
I would see more Deer & Elk in a week out west than Whitetail in my home state the entire season. Oh, how things have changed....

Lets see some more fellas-I'm still digging..


----------



## BHshooter (Jul 9, 2005)

BHshooter said:


>


This deer was shot by my great great grandfather on the family ranch outside scotts bluff Nebraska. He got the deer mounted and years later his son (my great grandfather) hung the deer in the scotts bluff city office. When he retired he left the deer there and some years later my grandfather wanted it back and it couldnt be located. We dont know if its burried in the landfill or sitting in someones den. All I know is that my grandfather had looked for it for years before he passes. I know its almost hopeless but I would someday like to find it for him.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow. Great pic & amazing deer. Really hope you find it!


----------



## rsc1023 (Oct 17, 2007)

These are pictures of my great grandfather. They were early 1900s. Hunting has been a long tradition in my family. I have a few of my grandmother also. Ill add them as soon as I find them.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbs_upThis is some of the best stuff I have seen on AT in A long time


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

if you want some good reading and old pictures pick up a copy of Fred Bear field notes.

Hot Head


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Another good book is Doug Walkers-Lets go Bowhunting. He owns National Bowhunter & Western Bowhunter mags. & has been around a long time. He bowhunted & was personal friends with many of the old famous Bowhunters like Fred Bear. great pics by all.

Back when you learned from older hunters & their words were heeded.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

We must have had the same carpenter!
Ernie


----------



## MI.Archer (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome pics . Nothing like them legendary deer camps in the U.P. of Michigan!




MIBIGHNTR said:


> Hope I don't over-do it..... Here are a bunch of my grandpa and great uncle from the 30's-40's-50's, not sure for certain. They would make the trek from SW lower MI up to the UP, which in those days, involved a 6-10 hour wait for the car ferry to get to the UP. Then a local farmer would drop them off at camp with a tractor and pick them up 2-1/2 weeks later. Really have to admire those guys!!
> 
> Mark


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The guy sleeping with the pipe in his mouth could have been my G-Pa (it's not). Great hunter & always a pipe smoker. Good memories from that pic. for me.


----------



## Calhoun (Oct 21, 2003)

These are great photos. For those of you that have vintage photos I would suggest that you scan them and then edit the scanned images with software like Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro, etc. You can repair tears, wrinkles, scratches, and restore some of the faded images. Then print them or better yet print several copies and give them to relatives who will appreciate them. Great Christmas gifts. These photos should live on and be passed to the next generation. Even if you don't edit them scan them and then print them so you have new copies of the old photos.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well this is the oldest hunting pic I have that is me in the 1970s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

70s-hairdoos & Vietnam pattern Camo.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1976-my Porkypine (Rancher had special kill permits for his sheep ranch).
Late season Colorado Elk-no Elk but did miss one.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT-Can't let this post end!
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone else-we've seen some great old photos.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

ahunter55,
You've been on alot of hunts,which one would be your most favorite
one?
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to go to Co. or N.Mexico every year in my younger days & I must say, Elk with a Muley thrown in back then was hard to beat.
2 Bowhunts come to mind over that, the 1st being being able to take my son Caribou hunting in Quebec & him getting 2 Bulls at age 16 even though he used a rifle & the 2nd or actually 2 others is when I was charged by the 1st hog I ever shot in 1965 & it fell at my feet or a few years back when I eluded 6 charges from a huge Boar while Bowhunting Hogs in Tx. with hounds. That WAS "wild" for sure.
I've been blessed with a ton & a large variety of Bowhunts.

I'm going to say my most BORING hunts for me were at a bait waiting for a Bear to show up-not sure 30-40 hours of waiting is worth the 1 or 2 minutes of adreniline rush. Yea, I guess it is....
ALL my Bowhunts have been great & I have had some hair raising experiences, some involving animals & others just plain life threatening.

I'm sure there are many out there that have experienced much more & interesting than me. I'm just the average Bowhunter out there having a good time....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump

Anyone remember when a group of guys would surrond a section & walk toward the middle fox Hunting? I remember my G-dad doing this & took me along a couple times.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

ahunter55 said:


> bump
> 
> Anyone remember when a group of guys would surrond a section & walk toward the middle fox Hunting? I remember my G-dad doing this & took me along a couple times.


HA!!! They still do this on state land in MI during firearms deer season!!! 

Mark


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Guessing around 1978-79 local indoor tournament.
(L to R) Marv & his son, My brother & me on the line...


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

How about one of Babe Ruth when he hunted locally?


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

i don't think the "babe" was playing ball yet when I started archery (haha).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now that is a cool pic for sure...


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

350-P&Ybull said:


> Dad in the 70's
> View attachment 746954


dang!!!!!

that's a nice buck.

:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Great Thread. I will try and post some of my dad and father-in-law.


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

*My Dad, early 70's, Northern California*

Not a bow kill, but nice buck.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lovestobowhunt-Is that a Mule deer or Blacktail? It's a nice buck, no matter.


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

OK, you want old and vintage? For one of those antique wiewmaster type type gadgets. Entitled, "Hunters in Camp in Northern Wisconsin...Copyright 1893.


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Lovestobowhunt-Is that a Mule deer or Blacktail? It's a nice buck, no matter.


It's a blacktail. We have the antlers mounted now as my husband does taxidermy. Of course, not the original hide but still looks good. I have a bunch of antlers that my grandpa got in the 60's plus one of his tags that is tied with his boot string. I guess that is what you used to do, cut your boot string and tie on your tag. Cool stuff to keep around, I think.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pirogue53-that is vintage for sure.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

There has to be some more good ones-lets see yours & maybe G-Pas...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Well this is the oldest hunting pic I have that is me in the 1970s


Nice afro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea-My sister did that to me in the 70s (afro) & I looked like BOZO the CLOWn-it last about 1 hour...


----------



## randy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

this has to be the best thread i have ever seen on hear period brings back memories of 20 years ago going to deer camp with my grandpa i have asked around but nobody can come up with pics from those days he started taking me when i was 6 their wasnt a tin can in camp safe from me and my pellet gun thats the only think we ever killed except for time those are probley the best times ive had in the woods ill be 28 this year and grandpa will be 78 hopefully come deer season he will feel up to anouther adventure in the woods with me and hopefully my lil girl thanks to all for the amazing pictures and bring back the great memories in the field they are truly priceless


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Nice afro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


Actually it normally did not look like that as I remember it was very windy that day and I had been rideing my cycle around jacking around . So I got the big hair doo that day.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey John,
What hunt's,do you have planned for this year?This year is going
fast,already fixin to be May!
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm headed for Ok. in about a month for some hogs & a DIY Antelope in Wy. if I get drawn. I'm taking my compound & an old 1975 60# recurve on Both hunts. IF I shoot one with the compound i'm going for a 2nd with the recurve, bare fingers & no sight (my old fashioned days).
Antelope would be IF I get a chance at a Buck it will be with the compound but any Doe will be shot at with the recurve.
This fall, any Doe Deer shot at will be with the recurve. I have 38 animals in the past with a recurve & am going to try & make it a even 40 this year...

I've taken Caribou, Buffalo, Elk, Bears, Mule deer, Whitetails, hogs & more with my compound. I have Elk, Bear, Whitetails, hogs with my recurve.

This will be my 1st ever Antelope Bowhunt (only took 54 years of Bowhunting). I said when I was about 30 I would hunt Antelope when I was old-I guess i'm there as I will be close to 69 when this Antelope hunt takes places.

I've pretty much held to what I say. When I was in 7th grade I said I wanted to be in the Navy & own a sport shot & retire by 55.
I was Active Navy/Marines 5 years (Army reserves 3). Owened 2 Archery Pro shop/lanes for nearly 20 years besides being a steelworker 32 during that time & I retired at 60 (missed the retirement).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

moe oldies????


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ws. 1980. Hunting a 10 acre patch of timber. I let these walk now but not back then 6 point.


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

I love the old pics!!!


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Ain't nothing wrong with that deer,John! Solid!
I guess,i ain't right! I've never really been a trophy hunter,if a deer had something i liked about it,that's the one i want.Never really been a spot 
and stalk hunter either.Ground stand,tree stand mostly!Been more about
picking a stand,then being able to kill a deer from it,for me.Always liked hunting
new area's also!I'll take a(true) spike in a heartbeat!
Ernie

That's a Darton bow,in the picture?


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the best thread on AT EVER!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes-it's a SL50, I've been shooting Dartons since mid 70s. Haven't found anything better in a Compound...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

this is a group from our Archery Club-1958 & their annual group trip from Ill. to Northern Ws.. This was done for MANY years. Most are gone now.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st Hog with a Bow in 1965 & My dog that I gave to be trained as a guard dog at a prison.

The Red Hog is from a couple years ago so you can see how that skinny kid turned out when he matured.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

ahunter, i like how ya keep turnin up these cool pics, way better than anything ya see in a magazine


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm tellin you,a book in the making,with all the photo's,and what 
you know,and seen!I'd buy a copy or two!

Working the 3 -11 shift,that's why i'm up so late!
Ernie


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess we had no photo bug in the Family, my Wife sure has the bug. She got this from my Mom and another at the Lake about the same age but Grandma was helping me get dressed. I doubt you want to see me naked.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all of the great pictures and bowhunting stories here fellas.....I enjoyed every one.

I love to see this time-honored tradition being shared with family and friends over the years.

I don't have any pictures of me, my dad, and my granddad while hunting but I'm doin' my best to make sure my son does.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Unfortunatly I did not take as many as I should have in those early years-I take plenty of my hunts & MY kids & G-Kids Now.
Lets see some others fellas. Gotta be some great ones out there.

This is about 25 years ago. 
I let this little guy walk & then he got 30 yds away & smelled my scent bomb & came back to it-10 yards with his nose on the canister. Buck Stop & my 3 Blade Rockly Mountain did him in...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mid 75-76? Northern Ws. weekend hunt. 8 hour drive from my home.

I would get there about 1 or 2am Sat after work Friday, set up camp & hunt Sat. & Sun.. Get home 1 or 2 in the morning & be at work Monday by 7am.
I did this for many years. I would go every weekend until I took a deer & then hunt at home. Crazy...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's one of my grandfather in 1944, and one of my first deer with my father in 1972.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Good OLD pics. I remember my neighbor with lines of Bushy tails like that.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Evaloution-This is my son at SIX, SIXTEEN & about THIRTY. He is now 36..


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

25ft-up,
Good pictures,
Seems like everyone use to squirrel hunt,run rabbits!Don't hear about it
around my area,much anymore!

ahunter55,
Does your kids still bowhunt?

Ernie


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

heres one


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

popingrunt-now that is a cool pic.

yes, my son still Bowhunts & has several animals to his credit. My Step-daughter also took it up & got her 1st bow kill in Jan. 2010 A est. 1000# Cow Buffalo. I treated her to that hunt since she spent over 100+ hours IN Deer stands this fall & never drew her bow.

I'm hoping to get her & my son on a Bowhunt together this fall. They are both in their 30s.... I also have a 11 year old G-son that is Bowhunting & wants to go this year with G-Pa cause "he always get's something" (his words)... it only gets better when you can share these things with your kids.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Evaloution-This is my son at SIX, SIXTEEN & about THIRTY. He is now 36..


Wow man he was born my first year deer hunting as a big people!!LOL 

NOW I AM OLD


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a forky Buck I killed in 1972 b/4 my son was born. My Hunting bow cracked so I went hunting with my 70" 48# target Bow. American Archery Pro Supreme. 20 yd shot out the other side & he went about 90 yds. The farthest any deer has gone that I have shot in all these years (was a liver hit).


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

BigErn said:


> 25ft-up,
> Good pictures,
> Seems like everyone use to squirrel hunt,run rabbits!Don't hear about it
> around my area,much anymore!
> ...


They hung them up just for the picture. That's when You could walk out the back door and make a loop around town only 35 miles from NY city. I grew up on the same street, and my parents are still there. Families were close back then. I'd like to have a pair of those boot gramps has on.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

AHUNTER55 YOUR STORY IS GREAT AND HAVE ENJOYED THE PICS :teeth: I HOPE TO CREATE THOSE KIND OF MEMORIES WITH MY SONS WHO ARE 7 AND 3 NOW. I WAS THE FIRST HUNTER IN MY FAMILY SO I DON'T HAVE ANY COOL PICS FROM MY DAD OR GRANDPAS TO CHECK OUT. I WAS BIT BUY THE ARCHERY BUG WHEN I WAS A TEEN BUT HAD KNOW ONE TO SHOW ME THE ROPES. WHEN I GOT OLD ENOUGH TO DO IT ON MY OWN I DID. THE FIRST YEAR OUT KILLED 5 POINT ON THE LAST DAY OF ARCHERY SEASON. THAT WAS ALMOST 19 YEARS AGO NOW. THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son was with me at an early age. He would "sleep" on deer Stand when he was about 3 & he has been with me on 3-4 kills at 3-4-5 & 6. I missed a deer (nice Buck) at 20 yds when he was with one time-I hit a tree. As I was digging out the arrow he said "Dad" how can you miss a deer that close?? Another time after his Mom & I were divorced & he was 6 & I had him for the weekend we went hunting (he did like going). A storm was coming in & he said we should go-I said, it's a long way off, we have time. Well, we had to go about a 1/2 mile to the truck & through the woods & we were half way back whe none heck of a thunderstorm hit. Thunder & Lightening (blinding) like you never saw & we were soaked. I dryed & changed him in the truck & of course, he said I told you.
When I took him home his Mom asked how things went & he replies-Mom, we got caught in a bad storm in the woods-it was like being in VIETNAM!!!!
Now how do kids come up with that.
Though his mom & I were divorced I did tons of things with him growing up-he loved to fish & hunt (still does) & we've been many places together-fishing, hunting in Colorado, Wis, Canada, Tx to name a few.
Anyone with kids & IF they enjoy the ourdoors-MAKE time for them. If they are not into that-learn how to enjoy what they do.
I'm not a skier but I went cause him & his teen buddies loved it. I nearly died but him & his buddies found out his Dad was pretty cool AND STUPID...
Those same kids (adults & families) still keep in touch with me & 3 of them also Bowhunt...sorry for rambling...
Lets see some more oldies fellas.


----------



## Aesop74 (May 4, 2010)

*Wow*

I know I'm new to Archery Talk and all but I wanted to say that these pictures are really inspring. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*I can't wait for more*

THIS is what I've personally waited for.. for years.. and long before I even new about AT. Being a wildlife and portrait artist personally, I've always wanted to start a series that involved this kind of seen.. without tracing or copying known photos. These photo's are great and should be seen by everyone. It's historical with a capitol H. AWESOME

now I want to go bother my uncles for pictures when they were younger with there deer. My dad is passed on now, otherwise I'd want to see his pics. if I new were they were


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shouldernuke-you say your old cause you started the year my son was born-hmmmm, I had been Bowhunting 18 years when he was born-I must be older than dirt....
Lets see somer more oldies...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*ttt*

still is a great thing to see.. I love the old time pics. They just make you think more about how it use to be.. and how it should be again


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son at 16 with one of our Bucks. he is now 36.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Son at 16 with one of our little bucks-he's now 36.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more oldies-there have been some awesome photos on this thread.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is an artical I wrote for the local newspaper back in 1967 or 68.
It states our club was 3rd largest in the state with FORTY regular members & archery was THIRD largest growing sport.

Oh, if we had only known...


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great thread! I have one of my great great grandfather that was taken in the 1800s that I'll have to dig up. My buddies and I have always wanted to make a deer pole and hang our deer from it and take a picture in black & white or sepia tone to make our own "old time" photo. We just never kill our deer on the same day or the day after each other so we haven't gotten to do it yet. Maybe this fall...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Any of the old pics will do-it's just fun to see what the old hunters dressed like & their kills.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Acenturian (Jul 31, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing*

I love seeing all the old photo's. I'll try to dig some up and get them posted. I loved seeing the old Willy's Jeep (page 5). My father who just turned 64 has a photo of his two uncles (one who is still with us) in a Willy's Jeep with a home made ply wood top.

The two uncles drove that old Jeep from Northern California all the way out to Montana for a Mule Deer and elk hunt..Story goes an aunt got sick they drove back home and turned around and drove all the way back to Montana. I think those old flat fenders had a top speed of about 45 mph  Its a great blak and white photo with the deers and elk strapped to the Jeep 

THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember my 1st trip to Northern Ws. in a 1950 Mercury-8 hours one way back then & now it's about 5 due to Interstates now. been many places in OLD vehicles.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Awsome, thread!! AHunter your the man brother!


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> This is the pic.


Thanks for the photo, it is now my wallpaper on my PC.

Great photos and memories....


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

Acenturian said:


> I love seeing all the old photo's. I'll try to dig some up and get them posted. I loved seeing the old Willy's Jeep (page 5). My father who just turned 64 has a photo of his two uncles (one who is still with us) in a Willy's Jeep with a home made ply wood top.
> 
> The two uncles drove that old Jeep from Northern California all the way out to Montana for a Mule Deer and elk hunt..Story goes an aunt got sick they drove back home and turned around and drove all the way back to Montana. I think those old flat fenders had a top speed of about 45 mph  Its a great blak and white photo with the deers and elk strapped to the Jeep
> 
> THANKS FOR SHARING


THAT is a great story. I had uncles like that.


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I remember my 1st trip to Northern Ws. in a 1950 Mercury-8 hours one way back then & now it's about 5 due to Interstates now. been many places in OLD vehicles.



You're a treasure. My brother in laws dad was just like you and I've always considered my BIL a very lucky man. His dad was bowhunting back in the early 70's when a deer was about as rare as a unicorn. Trail blazers who just really enjoyed pure hunting and the outdoors.

Thank you.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

I sometimes, mess around with photo editing to make some photos look old. This is from last autumn, with a little experimentation, you can make some old looking photos. Though, they sure don't have the memories to back them up like the real ones do.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st deer-1958 shot with 45# Eddings recurve, MA3 Blade on a 4 fletched wood arrow @ 35 yds., Double lung, complete pass through & went about 30 yds..
My 1st Hog in 1965 with a custom made Renegade 60#s & wood arrow tipped with a MA3 Blade. Shot at 20 yds. & charged me, falling at my feet. Double lung.

No Bow quiver covers in those days...


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Love this picture*



ahunter55 said:


> this is the pic.


love it


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Can't overdue it*



MIBIGHNTR said:


> Hope I don't over-do it..... Here are a bunch of my grandpa and great uncle from the 30's-40's-50's, not sure for certain. They would make the trek from SW lower MI up to the UP, which in those days, involved a 6-10 hour wait for the car ferry to get to the UP. Then a local farmer would drop them off at camp with a tractor and pick them up 2-1/2 weeks later. Really have to admire those guys!!
> Mark
> 
> 
> PICTURES like these can't be overdone.. great pics. As long as names and dates could go along with the pics, I think a giant book should made like this thread


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome pictures fellas ahunter55 you have had a amazing bowhunting career i have to bee on some hunts but i can only dream to acomplish what you have and congrats for it. by the way if you do not mind me asking how young are you?


----------



## ISOP&YJER (Oct 24, 2009)

*Necedah NWL December 1957*

BOWHUNTERS FROM AMHERST, WISCONSIN. December. 1957. So glad I had my camera on this hunt. Walter "Salt" Olsen killed the first deer with a bow by anyone from Amherst. He sold Bear bows from his IGA store.


I was a Sophomore in High School and on the right in the middle picture. There were quite a few Bowhunters on the opening day of the hunt at Necedah.


----------



## stlmodroptine (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep them coming ahunter55. You sound like a guy I'd reall like to sit around a bonfire with and share some stories.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Amherst*



ISOP&YJER said:


> BOWHUNTERS FROM AMHERST, WISCONSIN. December. 1957. So glad I had my camera on this hunt. Walter "Salt" Olsen killed the first deer with a bow by anyone from Amherst. He sold Bear bows from his IGA store.
> 
> 
> I was a Sophomore in High School and on the right in the middle picture. There were quite a few Bowhunters on the opening day of the hunt at Necedah.


Hey.. I was raised in Amherst .. Amherst, Massachusetts.. where I got my first several deer. Seems like Amherst is far away sometimes.. when it's 40 minutes down the road. Wisconsin's Amherst has to be a 4 hour plane ride!
great pictures!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ISOP&YJER-now those are some cool photos. Amazing what Bowhunters accomplised in those days...Bowhunting on the ground, no blinds ect. I remember times you cound NOT draw your bow as the deer poped out so close & your standing by a tree or backed into a bush for cover...

I'm not young-I'm 68, 69 in Nov...

I have had a great Bowhunting journy & many experiences. headed out to Ok. for Hog Bowhunt with friends in a couple days & if drawn, a DIY Antelope in Aug.. I will be Bowhunting with my S. Daughter & son (both mid 30s) this fall for Whitetail in Ia. & Ill. I'm hoping daughter will get her 1st chance at a Whitetail in her home state of Ia. & I will tag along & film my son who lives in Ill. (my home state-town) about 45 min. away. He's managed a few Bowkills already.
Pic is S. Daughter learning the ways of laying a scent trail 2009 & other is son at age 6-16 & his 1st Deer about 10 years ago.


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

ISOP&YJER said:


> BOWHUNTERS FROM AMHERST, WISCONSIN. December. 1957. So glad I had my camera on this hunt. Walter "Salt" Olsen killed the first deer with a bow by anyone from Amherst. He sold Bear bows from his IGA store.
> 
> 
> I was a Sophomore in High School and on the right in the middle picture. There were quite a few Bowhunters on the opening day of the hunt at Necedah.



Nice photos, brings back good memories. My first ever deer hunt was at Sandhill in Babcock, just a short drive down the road from Necedah.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

pite0007-wasn't Sandhill a DNR testing area for Whitetail hunting many years back-like maybe the early 70s??? I saw some deer that came from there while Bowhunting Jackson State Forest near Black River falls & Millston area. I loved Bowhunting that area...these are few deer that came from that area back in the day on weekend camping bowhunts. My Ill. home at that time was about 4 1/2 hours away..


----------



## ISOP&YJER (Oct 24, 2009)

*1960 Bowhunt Northern Wisconsin*

Bowhunters from Amherst WI, 1960 someplace in Northern Wisconsin. Was a freshmen in College and this hunt included two coaches from Amherst High and several Fathers of my buddies. We saw lots of Bear scat and not many Deer. Better hunting around Amherst but, not as much fun as this trip.


----------



## ISOP&YJER (Oct 24, 2009)

I Bowhunted in the Babcock area too. Saw my first Wild Turkey on one of these hunts. I think this was one of the first places they were released in a effort to re-stock Turkeys to Wisconsin. What a success story as Wi. now has a lot of Turkey.


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

to the top


----------



## d-dub66 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Awesome thread*

Great idea...cool pics!!!


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't know who it is or when this was taken,just a photo i like!Hope it wasn't
posted already! Looks like a couple of heavy weights in that bunch.

Ernie


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*never see*



ahunter55 said:


> pite0007-wasn't Sandhill a DNR testing area for Whitetail hunting many years back-like maybe the early 70s??? I saw some deer that came from there while Bowhunting Jackson State Forest near Black River falls & Millston area. I loved Bowhunting that area...these are few deer that came from that area back in the day on weekend camping bowhunts. My Ill. home at that time was about 4 1/2 hours away..


never see pictures like these too much


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm packed & headed to Ok. (14 hours) to hopefully add to my Bowhunting photo album & I know a new experience with a variety of Bowhunters from around the country to hunt Hogs. Off season fun for sure...
See ya all next week-keep the photos comin. They are great...


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

ahunter55,
Good luck buddy,have a good trip.
Ernie


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm back from my Ok. hog Bowhunt. I added several photos to my memories-I just didn't have a Hog in any of them. Great time & laughs around the campfire with several friends I have made along the way.
It was a great hunt even without a kill.
lets see some more old time photos...


----------



## QuackWhacker65 (Oct 30, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> 1990-only 20 years ago.


lol can u just give me an estimate on how many big game animals u have takin with ur bow?? (elk turkey deer hogs caribou) wat ever else im missin


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Old time for me*

A group of us ******** telling tales


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quackwacker-I can give most. All Archery-I have never hunted any Biggame with a Gun.
Compound
Mule Deer-13 1/2 Bucks but nothing big.
Elk-2 but should have about 10 more Bulls.
Hogs-16
Caribou-1
Black Bears-2, both P&Y but passed on 7 & missed 2 
Cow Buffalo-1
Sheep-2
Fallow deer-2
Axis Deer-1
Whitetail-lots Bucks & Does, over 100 with 4 good Bucks.

Recurve (38)
1 Hog
1-Elk should have at least 5 with recurve
1-Bear
1-Goat
2-Mule deer
32-Whitetails
A ton of small game rabbits, *****, Gophers, Squirell, Groundhogs, frogs, fish & more.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a note on my Bowhunts. I have used a guide for 1 Deer, 1 Elk & then 2 Caribou & 5 bear hunts required by law. All the rest of my Bowhunts have been do it yourself & 95% of those have been public hunting.
DIY-Guessing 20+ Elk, Mule Deer hunts in Co. & N.Mexico & another 10 for bears in Ws. & Mn. all public ground. Ws. Deer-Tons of trips all national Forest & State forest hunting. I've worn out a few tents in my day.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

here are some of mine


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

ok trying here


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump-anymore oldies out there??


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The faded photo part of an article I wrote back in the mid 60s about Archery/Bowhunting becoming a family sport...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

ahunter55 thank you for your posts in this thread they are very inspiring. My grandfather never hunted a day in his life and my father gave it up when I was young, so I do not have any old pictures of hunting to contribute, but I did want to say thank you for letting us all in on your memories in the field.


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

lets see some more
ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bullfries-thank you & to others like you.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1976 Bear Rug. 6'4" & 18 12/16" skull.
back b/4 you had top draw a tag in Mn...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

My first deer, 1980.










Jones hat in WWII camo, red buffalo plaid shirt from Sears, charcoal grey wool pants by Woolrich, red suspenders, putting a Buck folding 110 into my pocket.


----------



## rimmer79 (Oct 7, 2008)

This is great! I want to have pictures like this to pass on one day.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is one nice photo. Lets see some more fellas.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*great photo*

you have that look of pride on your face.. 
your '1st deer' pic is great


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Ooops-NOW the pic. 1958 my 1st bowkill & then 1968


And here I thought I was old lol congrats


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I am getting up there but still in the game. I'll be going on my FIRST Antelope hunt if drawn in Aug. (DIY). I said I would hunt them when I got old, I guess I'm there. I got all the hard ones like Elk out of the way when I COULD hump those hills.

Lets see some more oldies guys.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Great pictures.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

20 years ago. My son at 16 in Quebec hauling out another older hunters Caribou.
Son now 36 took 2 very repectable bulls.

I have been fortunate to have taken him on a couple good hunts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado-National Forest DIY & Non-resident tag was over the counter-$25...
My son at age 10 now 36.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> Colorado-National Forest DIY & Non-resident tag was over the counter-$25...
> My son at age 10 now 36.


I went thru the whole thread,great pic´s and I bet, loaded with tons of memories,very very nice.Also for your son,he could be thankfull to have a father who took him to all those places and hunts as you did.I wish I could have made that many hunts with my dad but he passed away when I was 15 years old.Thanks for posting .


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I have been blessed to have been able to take my son hunting & fishing many places over the years. He has been to the Colorado Mountains (camping-bowhunting with me) since he was 3 & N. Wisconsin the same. We've experienced many other places also & that has been great for both of us. I now have a Daughter in her 30s that has taken up Bowhunting & though she never drew her bow on a Deer last fall she did manage to take a est. 1000# Cow Buffalo on a Bowhunt I arranged for her & I filmed her doing the feat-I think I was more excited than her but we did share the experience together. I have a G-son eleven that is going with G-Pa this year also so I think I'm going to have a successful season, no matter what...

Lets see some of your oldies...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's some I don't consider really old (1980's), but some of the young guys might. First is with my friends son, then with my friend, and with two out of my 3 boys, who have hunted. Only one boy still hunts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice Pics. Isn't that something-30 years isn't considered old.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> Nice Pics. Isn't that something-30 years isn't considered old.


Old enough to be classic. not an antique, yet


----------



## BHshooter (Jul 9, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> Old enough to be classic. not an antique, yet


Wow, in just a few short years then my first harvest photo will be 30 years old and can go in this thread. Its a rifle kill but heck, a modern bow is about like a 30 year old rifle eh?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey-20 years is a long time-lets see em fellas.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1958 (4 of my frinds all passed now) other 2, me in early 60s-recurve days b/4 compounds.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anymore fellas-gun or bow makes no difference.


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are some photo's of my dad. The first pic was when I was around 4 or 5 years old.  He and some friends went out to a field that was full of carp and drum, they had a big time catching them and throwing them up on the bank. The fish my dad handed me was about as big as I was! LOL









This is a pic of my dad in the early 80's after a great days duck hunt. This is my favorite photo of my dad.









This is the last deer that my dad took. It was in the fall of 86, he passed away 5/15/1987, when I was 13.


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Not archery related but... pic are hunts my grand pappy went on in Wyoming in the early 1920s..

Richard


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome pics, hntnnut! :thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

hntnnut-now thats what I call great pics. Awesome. How would you like to own those rifles lined up in the Coyote photo?

Hmmmm, how did they do it, I don't see any scent lok or camo...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics. I'd like to hear all the stories they could tell.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bubba66 said:


> This is a Pic of my ex's Grandpa
> I believe it was taken in Movember 1956
> 
> I always loved this pic.
> ...


Did we have 13 months in a year back then?:wink:
Nice pic.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

this is by far the best thread . keep this going i love the old pics


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm still looking for an album with some more oldies...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

love the thread ahunter:thumbs_up


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Simply the best thread on AT !!!!!!!!! Everyone has some really great pictures. Thank you for taking the time to post them. I have printed about fifty that I have posted all over my office


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think back on my early years Bowhunting & my friends & I "WISH" I had taken a ton of photos. For you new hunters/sportsmen. Take the time to take those photos-you will not be sorry.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Late season Archery Mule Deer,Raton, New Mexico, 1980...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

buck from the early 70s...recurve bow, no sights & fingers.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

nice, thats awesome that you were doing this before it got popular.


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Late season Archery Mule Deer,Raton, New Mexico, 1980...


We had that same tent when I was a kid.

Richard


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is me after tenting in the Mountains of Colorado & bow hunting. Lived at 10,000 feet from June 1st until Early Nov. & then came down out of the Mtns..

Orange is because I was showing a fella where to rifle hunt for Elk.


----------



## miku (Jun 8, 2008)

Italy 1951


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Miku-very cool photo. Are those Roe Deer?


----------



## miku (Jun 8, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> Miku-very cool photo. Are those Roe Deer?


Yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capreolus_capreolus
thanks for the wonderful thead!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

The second buck taken with archery tackle after the advent of bow hunting season in Arkansas, 1955. My Dad.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bayoubob=good photo & a good one of your dad.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome thread
I am just starting bowhunting a little late (I'm 30) and I hope I can make some memories like all of y'all.
It's cool that everyone has been able to keep and/or locate all of these pics.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Bayoubob=good photo & a good one of your dad.


It only took 4 years of hunting to get his first one!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man those are all great pics you guys. I remember when I first got to go bowhunting when I was eleven with a Shakespear recurve. We would get up about 330 in the morning to a public hunting area about an hour away. Eat breakfast then go out set stands and hunt all day. That was on saturday then drive home do it again on sunday and have to pull the stands in the dark on sunday evening then drive home. I will have to see if my dad has any pics from those hunts, early eighties not that old but lots of memories. I dont think people take enough pics like in this thread.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

mid 70s


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson, 1st buck. It took him 20 years to get his first one. Of course hunting for deer in the '30s and '40s was tough; there weren't many anywhere. Photo by my Dad.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ben Pearson, one of my iodles growing up.
My 1st, 2nd year of Bowhunting, 1958.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson, Dr. Jimmy Smith and one other Arkansas hunter on an Arizona Mountain Lion hunt. Late '50s or early 60's


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson, Dr. Jimmy Smith, first pronghorn.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

These nasty critters have been gumming up the south for more than a half a century. My Dad, late '50s.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

This one isn't bow hunting but it is a famous picture of the way things used to be. To waterfowlers the featured photo from this series is known as simply "The Duck Picture." Claypool's Reservoir near Weiner, AR in the mid '50s. Photo by my Dad.


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

I love these old pics!! I think huntin meant alot more to folks then, instead of now. Everybody wasn't hung up on how big the horns were or what brand of gear you had. You just hunted and enjoyed it!!!! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Incredible pictures.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*it was more about*



Southern Sam said:


> I love these old pics!! I think huntin meant alot more to folks then, instead of now. Everybody wasn't hung up on how big the horns were or what brand of gear you had. You just hunted and enjoyed it!!!! Keep the pics coming!!


the beer,friends, and the meat


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, it is the friends you remember around the campfire & not who killed what..

Bayoobob-where did you come up with all those Pearson pics? They are treasures for sure. Todays Archers will never know what those early year bowhunters like Pearson, Bear & Hill did to promote this great sport. Todays bowhunters owe them lots....

This was 33 years ago in Northern Ws. (Boulder Junction) on the last weekend hunt of the early season 8 hours from my home. My son-now 36 & 3 at the time went with me on a walk through some pines-I wanted him tired & napping for his mom when I went out to hunt that afternoon. We parked the truck & his mom was napping in the truck. He had a purple snow suit on & I just had my Jeans & a Camo jacket cause I knew we were NOY going to see anything. Snow was about 6" deep & it was damn cold. We walked about 60 yds into some rows of planted pines & here comes 3 Does trotting toward us. I crouched down & told him not to move. They stopped 20 yds away & a double lung shot put one down in 30 yds.. He got to witness his 1st gutting & was nothing but questions. Mom didn't beleive us until she saw the Deer as we had been gone less than 30 min total.. I'll try & find the pic of him with me in his snow suit & the Deer.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

My Dad and Ben were life long friends. I grew up hunting and shooting with Mr. Pearson. Dad was a photographer and outdoor writer and these are some of the shots I have found sorting through his estate. I'll try to find a few more of the old ones.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

BayouBob,
That Claypool's Reservoir picture,I was driving in Akansas,looking for some fields to duck hunt and i bet i seen
that picture 10 times!I think every little store i stopped in,had it hanging
on the wall!
BayouBob,those are some good pictures!
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes, lots of great photos. i remeber readin a magazine article about Ben Pearson shooting at ducks on a flyway.. Seems he shot about 100 times but did get one at high speed.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

He actually got 2 that day. The hunt was planned for a green timber hunt with ducks settling in on decoys. For some reason the ducks didn't work the timber that day so they went to a rice field where ducks were flying. All the shooting was pass shooting at fairly high flyers. Dad said he missed most of them but the amazing thing was he hit any at all at the speed and height they were flying. I don't guess there is any way to upload a video of the hunt to AT.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

With your Dad being Pearsons friend & you knowing him these photos have to be exceptionally special besides being good photos.. i have so many Bowhunts that i did not take photos-you can never take enough photos-remember that everyone. No matter what the occassion.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

BayouBob said:


> I don't guess there is any way to upload a video of the hunt to AT.


upload it too youtube then give us the link


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

Well they're not that old, but neither am I. With the fish it was summer of 94 I was 4 and my dad had seen this bass and couldn't get him to bite; when frustration got the better of him he reminded me hot to cast and handed me the pole (that was my first cast that day). The bear was 93 and dad had bought a bear tag to take elk hunting (the seasons coinsided) and this little sow was taken spot and stalk on the ground.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

You went hunting for WHAT with your bow? Dad and Dr. Glenn Burton, early '60s. The trick was to ease along the edge of a fence row or thicket and look for their eyes when they were hiding.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

50 years ago, my first deer. My Dad's 16 guage Ithaca, #1 buckshot at 7 yards. The next night Dad showed the pix and some film footage of the hunt on his live television show and gave me the shotgun on the air.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

More than 40 years ago. My first archery deer from the woods at Wingmeade. I was in one of the first hang on metal stands ever marketed. I hung it 8 feet up in a tree and used the rope ladder hanging from it to climb in. The doe came by at 5 yards. The bow was a Pearson Mercury Hunter at 56 lbs. The arrows were maple footed cedar with Pearson "Deadhead" broadheads. (1 1/2 inch wide fixed blade.)


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson's buck. It really was a big deer by Arkansas standards. Ben wasn't a little guy.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson on a pheasant hunt. He amazed the folks he was hunting with by bagging several birds on the wing with his bow.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Pearson at an archery demonstration. He traveled the country doing exibitions of marksmanship and trick shooting to promote the sport. He would shoot at thrown clay pigeons, at floats in the water as he sped by in a motor boat, at 4 inch rings tossed in front of a target pinning them to the bulls eye as the fell past it and lots of other challenging targets. While he was promoting his brand he also drew 10's of thousands to the sport and helped make it what it is today.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

lets see some others-this has been a great thread to share the old days.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Three my Dad got when I was a kid*


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Photo of the 4 with deer is Vilas county Ws. on the archery clubs annual week long Bowhunt in 1958. Other photo is a reunion I set up for these close friends at my home. They are the ones who took my Bowhunting in the 50s as a kid. I owe my 54 years of Bowhunting to them all.
My self & 2 others of the group are the only ones left now.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

When I was about 6 or 7 years old Howard Hill and Ben Pearson were at our house for dinner. Talk about a little kid getting his imagination fired up and inspired to bow hunt for the rest of his life! I hope 50 years from now some of us will have left some of those great memories for our grand kids.


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

*Thank You All!*

Especially ahunter and Bob! Here's to ya'll - :darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone else feel as though they were born in the wrong time? It was honorable to serve your country and normal to put in a hard days work and be proud of it....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Some Bow Bunnies in about 1973


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Love all the pictures guys. Really great!

My grandfathers and dad never hunted except for the occasional pheasant hunt. I got myself into hunting and have since got my dad and brother into the sport. I don't really remember what got me interested at around age 10, perhaps my addiction to fishing my grandpa gave me. My first deer was 11 years ago and I have pictures somewhere and have made a point to take a ton ever since. My parents probably didn't expect it to become such a passion when they got me my first bow. Probably thought it was a fad. Now it is a family way of life. 

Now, married with a baby on the way, I need to make sure to preserve the pictures and memories I have for my kids. I already told my wife that the baby is coming home in camo from the hospital, boy or girl. LOL! I hope to have 1/10th the memories you guys have. Very cool!

:darkbeer:


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Went over to the historical museum today and took a few shots of our family collection that is on loan to the museum. 1. Footed cedar arrows with our family crest. (In the old days archery companies would crest arrows for you and register the crest, sort of like a brand.) 2. My personal target and hunting bows from the sixties. 3. Photo of Mr. Pearson with his polar bear. 4. Photo of Mr. Pearson with his grizzly. For several years after Mrs. Pearson sold her big house the mounted bears were "loaned" to my office. We had to move the monsters around depending on activity in our building. We forgot the upright polar bear was stored in a ladies bathroom with motion activated lights that took the room from pitch dark to bright when you walked in. I think the first lady in peed down her leg!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Great pictures.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seeing those pics of the bows reminded me of the Palomino, Colt, Mustang models. Beautiful wood in those handles back in those days. Down the road the Golden Soverign line took several animals for me.

This is a Deer I took in the 60s with a Pearson Mustang.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

60s with Golden Soverien Pearson. My 1st deer with horns.


----------



## bowtech badass (Jun 29, 2010)

very nice guys


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

here is some of my grandparents not sure on the year .grandma is poseing she didnt shoot grand dad did.my uncle gave me these pics.anybody have an idea on what bow this is


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure about the bow-maybe a Bear -I sure remember that quiver though. Many used them while deer Hunting-knife was always there & ready...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe a Bear Polar bow.


----------



## punkcat (Jul 5, 2009)

This thread is probably the best thing I have looked at in a long time.:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay fellas-we need some more oldies.

I have several of my own but NOW I wish I had many more.

You never take enough photos.


----------



## andy q (Mar 28, 2009)

*wow*



BayouBob said:


> This one isn't bow hunting but it is a famous picture of the way things used to be. To waterfowlers the featured photo from this series is known as simply "The Duck Picture." Claypool's Reservoir near Weiner, AR in the mid '50s. Photo by my Dad.


That is a very famous picture. Awesome that it was your dad that took it. I think it is sold as posters and framed prints even seen it on t shirts


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*An Oldie*

Can anyone guess what this picture is ??????????
(a hint, many consider this to be the greatest North American trophy of ALL time)


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Isn't that the thing that ate the girl in the movie "Gargoyles"? LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's for sure one awesome Sheep.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

This post keeps getting better and better!:first:
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waiting for the answere on the HUGE RAM....


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

60 years ago. Sunrise on his last squirrel hunt. United States Marshal Virgil O. Purvis, my Grandfather with his trusty old L.C. Smith double. Halfway up the barrels on the gun there are 4 small dents in the steel where Granddad stuck the gun in the jaws of a bear he thought was dead! Photo by my Dad.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> Colorado. in mid 70s. Check out the PSE PACER. 20% let off in those days.


My 1st compound may have been like this, I couldn't remember the name but it had hanger brackets like this. Killed my 1st deer with it hunting during the rifle season, as there was none for bow only.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is one from '80/'81 that got his picture taken because he was such a nice deer. Never took any pictures of the deer I shot before this, except for the first rifle kill and that picture seems to have disappeared. :dontknow:










Another from around '84 of a friend and I that used to elk hunt in Idaho. I called it in, my friend shot it and I stopped it with a grunt as it came over the skid road at 15 yards. I shot it in the shoulder but my friend had hit the lungs. I stopped him twice more as he was running down hill and finally fell over after covering about 165 yards.:wink:


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

BayouBob said:


> More than 40 years ago. My first archery deer from the woods at Wingmeade. I was in one of the first hang on metal stands ever marketed. I hung it 8 feet up in a tree and used the rope ladder hanging from it to climb in. The doe came by at 5 yards. The bow was a Pearson Mercury Hunter at 56 lbs. The arrows were maple footed cedar with Pearson "Deadhead" broadheads. (1 1/2 inch wide fixed blade.)


Is this a Dead Head??????? I got them from an older guy 25 years or so ago with a Martin Speed King recurve. The only thing I ever killed with one was a porcupine though.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure looks like a Pearson Deadhead to me. If memory serves me right, they made 2 different sizes. PSE came out with a identical Stainless Steel head in later years & called it the BRUTE.

Cool photos fellas.
Bayo-you have some awesome photos, stories & to me, extremly fortunate to have had a Dad like yours & actually meet many of my "boyhood" idols.

I have a photo "someplace" of my son at about age 3-4 standing holding a Jennings W Compound & Tom Jennings, Jim Daughtery & a couple other well known Archery personalities at the Clinton Indiana Bowhunting jamboree back in the 70s.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

I have two different widths.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, Deadheads. Sometimes they would 'whistle' when flying through the air. The PSE Brutes did the same.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a Deadhead. Two different widths. The wide one was the first and then the narrower one if I remember correctly. Surprisingly they are not all that heavy and they fly fairly well. I shot some with aluminum arrows some years ago out of a heavy bow but I haven't tried them with carbon arrows and a speed bow. I have a couple of dozen and some adapters; may just have to try them out of my Destroyer.


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

Littleram said:


> Can anyone guess what this picture is ??????????
> (a hint, many consider this to be the greatest North American trophy of ALL time)


Thats the Chadwick ram


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya they are dead heads, my dad has some, my gramps shot a snake with one.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Littleram said:


> Can anyone guess what this picture is ??????????
> (a hint, many consider this to be the greatest North American trophy of ALL time)


Is this the Chadwick Ram ???????


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

camofreak said:


> Ya they are dead heads, my dad has some, my gramps shot a snake with one.


I"ll bet it did to the snake like the squirrel I shot with one. Literally, the front half of him fell on one side of the log and the back half fell on the other side!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

60s Deer-one on left was taken with a Ben Pearson Golden Soverign, Micro flite Fiberglass arrow & Rt. was a Pearson Mustang taken with a wood arrow. MA3 Blades.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a picture of a Golden Eagle my Dad (right) caught in a fox trap in the early 50s. He kept it in the barn until it's leg healed then set it free. pretty cool...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool Eagle. I only ever caught a crow in my fox traps.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt...this is awesome to see!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Here's a picture of a Golden Eagle my Dad (right) caught in a fox trap in the early 50s. He kept it in the barn until it's leg healed then set it free. pretty cool...


:mg:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets some some more of those good ol days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

18 12/16" Black Bear 1st week of Sept. 1980. Ill. Whitetail 1st week of Oct. 1980 125" exactly. I also took a small Buck in Ws. that year, & A Muley buck in Colorado. No extra tags back then.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is my son 30 years ago. This was 3-D back then & this was at Blackhawk Field Archers near Rockford, Il.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

more 3-D 30 years ago.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> 18 12/16" Black Bear 1st week of Sept. 1980. Ill. Whitetail 1st week of Oct. 1980 125" exactly. I also took a small Buck in Ws. that year, & A Muley buck in Colorado. No extra tags back then.


sounds like a pretty awesome year


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, it was a great year considering they didn't have extra or bonus tags back then. I think my best year ever was 2 Whitetail Does, 1 4x3 Elk, 2 hogs.
I mean, how much meat can we eat in a year. I have had a lot of 4 animals in a year. last year I had ZERO (by choice)....I did pass a lot of deer though, even the Does as I saw very few in my area & gave them a pass too. 
None this year, things look better.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

ahunter55 you definetly have the best pics on this forum, id love to hear more stories


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

CrazyED said:


> Here's my great grandfather in 1952 with this beast. We still hunt this farm today in Marquette County, WI. This one is obviously not an archery kill but still an oldie and a giant taboot!


That is one high quality WI buck regardless of when it was killed.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

archery HOF


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics of Fred Bear & Howard Hill. I spent many a time Bowhunting in Ws. & that is one great deer no matter what.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1980s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

top photo is my brother about 20 years ago & his buck that year, bottom is his 2009 Buck with a bow..He's been a Bowhunter only for at least 40 years.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*a book*

I smell a book coming out with great pictures like these... I smell that book stronger than the coffee I just make


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think any of my Bowhunts would be worth reading about-I didn't kill a record animal like I see on TV. I did make a ton of great friends though...

Pic is from 1980 & some Bowhunters I took to Colorado Muley hunting. No biggies-1 Spike, 1 Forky & 2 Does but one heck of a good time. My friend on the left passed at age 36 but we shared several Bowhunts together b/4 that.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Your deer*

and any deer taken by bow is worth reading about. I'm 38 and 39 next month... I just love old time or old fashion hunting pics and, in particular, bowhunting pics. Maybe I am the only one that likes it and if I could fund it I would.
I'm also sure that most regulars on archerytalk have taken more than the minor 10 I've taken by bow... there has to be more interested in this kind of book full of pics like the ones you and others have posted


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> more 3-D 30 years ago.


Man your targets were awesome....someone put alot of time into those.

All we had in the 80's were burlap bags and pottingers

Your old photos and accomplishments are amazing,,thank you for sharing.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We used to buy paper animal targets & paste them to cardboard & then put about 6-7 sheets of cardboard behind them (cut to shape-glued). those were our 3-ds & our Broadhead Deer targets were made by me & my brother-cut out in various positions & hand painted. Similar to the Ws. Bowhunters Necedah Shoot. it was just great fun.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

lets see some more of you guys & the old days...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

please-lets see some more...


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

This may not be an old picture... actually it is my Nephew Josh on his first Spring turkey hunt in NYS... he shoots a bow well, but we decided to take his new Charles Daly autoloader out for his first hunt... he loves spending time with his uncle(me), but he cannot hunt big game (deer) until he is 14 in NYS... so another year and we are a go... in the meantime, i know i will cherish these pictures. Bunker


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

,






,






,






,






,








These are some pictures of my brother in law Phil... he is my hunting buddy and we spent 13 days last season bowhunting... its the first time he has ever bowhunted, and we had a blast. They are not the biggest deer, but have created the best of memories... The pheasant he got was his first also. The ten point buck is mine... got hime the last day of bow season last year, and then shot an awesome 8 pointer the very next morning. Bunker


----------



## NV200 (Jul 9, 2010)

Heres a buck my late Uncle killed in 1968 here in Nevada! Its a 38" wide 6x7. This was his first deer ever and did it with a recurve when he was 16 or 17. Anyways, this buck sat in a bar for a long time then the head was set on top of a water heater for some time and then it was offically scored. It ended up at 228 p&y net, and I believe it was in the top 5 in p&y at one time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bunker-keep taking pics as you WILL cherish & wish you had taken even more.
NV200-that is an awesome Deer for sure.

Bunker, I shared many, many years bowhunting with my best friend & now we don't get together much & we both miss it (we live in different states now).
MY BROTHER. Pic is 78-80.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

78-79? Colorado Lots of shooting & I think all but 1 killed a Muley..


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Here's a picture of a Golden Eagle my Dad (right) caught in a fox trap in the early 50s. He kept it in the barn until it's leg healed then set it free. pretty cool...


maybe the coolest pic/story on this thread


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*I miss pictures like these*



ahunter55 said:


> 78-79? Colorado Lots of shooting & I think all but 1 killed a Muley..


It does seem like everything now is taken digitally and I just miss the great older look to older film cameras. Nothing, to me, looks better than older color and black and white pictures.
Having said all that.. Any current picture will be old someday. Photos are exact captured history


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought a Ricoh 2 1/4 2 1/4 box camera in a pawn shop back in 1960 when in the Navy. Takes 120 film & that was what all my B & W photos were taken with over the years. I still have the camera & it works. The shutter sticks though since it never gets used....
B & W are cool but now all you have to do is click a button to make color a B&W..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Razor Dobbs (May 23, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> 1972 Forky.


Very cool.


----------



## Razor Dobbs (May 23, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> Colorado. in mid 70s. Check out the PSE PACER. 20% let off in those days.


Very Cool. This pic is my favorite.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

maybe 1975. Long drag to the truck. a 170# 7 pointer nearly a mile from the nearest place I could get my truck. I call for help now..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have several favorite photos but the ones I cherish the most are with family 1st & then friends.
Me & son Black River Falls, Ws. 1977. Weekend Hunt & camping 4 1/2 hours from our Ill. home at that time.
Daughter, Jan 2010 (Not old) Oklahoma & her 1st bowkill.
Late 70s-my best hunting partner, my little brother.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice to see you still sporting the trebark camo in the buffalo kill , I also still wear the gray trebark from the 80's when i first hunted .


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I was born to be thrifty-I get whatever I find on sale but I really do like that camo. Oh, in the 70s I wore nam camo cause I had a ton of it from being in the service.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*vietnam*

How can anyone argue that. I've never been in the military service like my dad, uncles and both grandfathers did... about 4 different wars. 
I went to art school right out of high school and then full time roofer then carpentry and back to my art after my accident. Any person who was in the military gets my thanks and I don't care how old the pictures are.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I spent 5 years in the Navy & since I was a Corpsman (Medic) 3 years into my hitch I got to go to Marine boot Camp & spent the last 2 years with them.
7th Marines. It was a great trip though I didn't enjoy humpin so many hills.
My corpsmen & our MArines were tougher than hell. I then spent 3 years as a Army supply Sgt. after getting out. So, I've worn 3 military uniforms in my day. Older brother retired after 20 in the Navy & younger brother spent 2 years in nam.
My hat is off to all our Military & I say a prayer for them all almost daily.
I've been kicking around a way to take some military serving in Irag/Afganistan hunting when they are home. I'll get the details worked out yet...

This is local newspaper article back in 1980.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1979-80


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more fellas.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

20 years ago on the Chesapeak Bay (Maryland) Bowhunting Sika.
One of the fellas in camp with his adult female (Hind). I missed one at 20 yds & passed on a small spike but it was a great experience Bowhunting the Marshes for these tough little critters. 2 trips to Maryland for me & the Sikas won both...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for sharing guys


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

One more time-lets see some of those "relic" photos of your Dads & G-pas.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3 of my Deer from the 60s. All were taken in Northern Ws. on weekend Bowhunts.


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*ex-brother-inlaw*

Black powder hunt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool pic. How was it ever done without camo??? I'm heading out in about 3 weeks for those speed Goats.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*I don't know.*

I'm thinking it was spooked into him. Or mayby chased down with the toyota.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

come on hunters-you have to have some great old pics to share...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado around 1980. I had been camped in the Mountains for nearly 7 months (Guiding & Bowhunting back then) & working in between seasons for an outfit cutting trees & building roads.

Not the greatest pic but A Colorado Ram that had 17 ewes with him.
I was just out of snow when they crossed the dirt road ahead of me & this was the only pic I got.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son & I about 24 years ago in Colorado. The Buck I took the pic of-I passed a shot on him at 30 yds. as I was seeing some Monsters.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My new (1979) at the time 4x4 jacked up Ford. It traveled through many a 4 wheel trail in it's day in Colorado & New Mexico.

Doe & Fawn in Colorado right behind my tent in 1979-80.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably 1980. One of the guys I took Bowhunting in Colorado. Noon Break right after lunch in camp. See the GREY J on his Knee? He was stiff as a board-scared of birds...No joke.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oct. 4th 1980. N.W. Ill. & the Same land I killed my 1st deer on in 1958 & the same day only 22 years later.

Darton SL50 60#s, Easton 24srt-x Aluminum arrow tipped with a Rocky Mountain 3 Blade Razor. 18 yd shot, double lung & watched drop less than 40 yds. away..

I had worked 11-7 shift that week & we got off work early at 6:30. Drove an hour & got into the stand around 8am. I walked up a huge down oak tree & stood on the trunk in the branches no more than 8 feet off the ground by a single trail.

You never know do ya....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

cool pics keep em coming


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

these pics are really cool, it is unreal how far the hunting world has come


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oct. 4th 1980. I cleaned out a file & all my pics went away.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hog 1965
Stick Bow deer 60s
3 deer in 80-81


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-lets see some others..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3-D tourny 30 years ago

front of my 1st full time shop/lanes 1964-68 b/4 moving to larger location.
Deer from 70s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Friends on annual bowhunt to Vilas county Ws. 1958. They are all gone now.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1981


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1990


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1977-78. Weekend hunt near Black River Falls, Ws..


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*1st deer 10-10-1977*

I was 14


----------



## HitBullseye87 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Here's a picture of a Golden Eagle my Dad (right) caught in a fox trap in the early 50s. He kept it in the barn until it's leg healed then set it free. pretty cool...


Wow, a great picture. Must be a difficult thing to catch an Eagle in a fox trap?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pearson Mustang 60#s & one from a weekend trip to Norhtern Ws. in mid 60s.
Wood Arrow & MA3 blade.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

35 years ago. My Dad. What are those pulleys hanging on your bow?


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

45 years ago. Me. There is still not much more fun than chasing a pack of beagles through the brush.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

40 years ago. Dad caught the photographer sleeping on a log. If it weren't for the camera he would have fired up the air to see him off into the water!


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

40 years ago. Dr. Glenn Burton. How most of us started hunting when we were growing up.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

50 years ago. My Dad. The last alligator legally taken in Arkansas until the season re-opened 2 years ago. For a display at the Arkansas Game and Fish office.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

65 years ago. Not a hunting picture but if my Dad and a whole bunch of other young men hadn't taken this trip or one like it, we might not be enjoying our sport today. (By the way; he never missed an opportunity. When the Captain would ask the Chief what was the shooting about he would say "Oh, it's just Lieutenant Purvis shooting at flying fish with the 40mm!)


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> found this on the internet, taken in 1900 its from black forest near slate run, PA.


i grew up there about 10 miles from there in wellsboro pa...my family has some land down in there...my great grandfather used to see the occasional elk in those woods back in the 1900s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now these are some relics & I'm sure cherished by family. Great photos.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

lets see some more oldies-I just got back from my 1st Antelope Bowhunt & took a Doe the 3rd day.. Now lets see some more old photos


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought you had to have scent blocker to kill deer?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

2009. I lost most of my pictures. But that was some killer camo!


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool thread. I have a ton of old photos of my grandfather from the 50's. For the technologically inept like myself, how are you able to post old photos? Are you scanning them? I don't have scanner.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I scanned them & put in a file on the computer.

This is not an old photo but my first kill of 2010 & the start of my 54th year of Bowhunting & my 1st ever Antelope Bowhunt-DIY public land..

Waterhole Blind-3rd day, 31 1/2 hours in blind & 100+ degrees. 24 yd shot & watched her drop.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice Antelope John!
We don't have much longer till deer season.Hopefully going to try
an kill a pig this weekend!They said,we are not working this weekend,
we'll see
Ernie


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Great shot*

By 'shot', I mean the picture and the kill. They are one of the animals I really want to try cooking. Steak, stew, roast.. i'm getting myself hungry... One of my hobbies is cooking.. and eating


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

Just found these to share


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

This could be the best thread on AT. Great pics guys, keep them coming.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

great picks


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-lets see some more fellas. We have had some great photos from the past.
Makes you wonder how the new hunters would do with no scent cover ups, compounds or modern firearms & trail cameras or food plots. .


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

ember said:


> Catamount


That was the original mercury cougar :wink:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Ahunter looks like hunting and bows as been a huge part of your life. How blessed is that, may you have many more successful seasons.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you-Yes, after family & God it's been in my life daily. I just jumped thru all the hoops for a special inner city Antlerless Bowhunt & finished the qualifier today-5 shots with B-heads @ 20 yds in a 9" circle (no misses allowed). 5 for 5 & I get to start in Mid. Sept (2 weeks ahead of regular season & 2 weeks after regular season)...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1980 Buck with Darton SL50 & Rocky Mountain 3 Blade Razor.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

I've seen a lot of good pics.. this is a 'cover' photo for a quality book


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

back in the days when a buck was a buck. not a record, people screaming about numbers, just a buck


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

I wan to see more photo's like that buck taken in 1980 with a Darton. I have a Bowtech know, but I miss my first Darton... a book of bows through steps of evolution would FORCE people to like what they have now.. I'd call it 'The good ol' days when men were men and bows were made by hand'


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I love stuff like this!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bear 70# Darton SL50 1980
the 2 Bucks were taken in the late 70s Darton SL50 70#s also.

I took a whole lot of Biggame with the Darton SL50. I've been shooting Dartons since mid 70s & arrows tipped with Rocky Mountain 3 Blades the same amount of time (35 years now). Just killed a Antelope the 17th of Aug. with a Darton 60#s single cam & 3 Blade Rocky Mountain Ironhead


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Couple Ws. Deer in the mid 60s. As a Non-resident my tag cost $10 & was good (with a bow) small game & a bear. Ten BUCKs.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1958 1st Bow kill.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Come on fellas-lets see some more of those great oldies....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bump-anyone else have some oldies?????


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures ahunter55 !


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome pictures!


----------



## TeamDestroyer (Sep 12, 2010)

this has to be the post of the year ..this is amazing....the pictures.. the responses.. 

I am thankful....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay fellas-lets see some OTHERs. Gotta be some great oldies out there.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

How about some pictures,fellas!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado 25 years ago with my son. Mule Deer Bowhunt.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son with me on a Colorado Bowhunt. He's 36 now.


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey John,
Have you been hunting?Ours open Oct.2,took a nice 8pt. Sat afternoon.
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Been twice & saw nothing. tons of corn in our area yet. I did kill a Antelope in Mid Aug,. in Wy. My 1st Antelope hunt in all my years. Only had 3 1/2 days to hunt. Missed a buck @ 48 yds. but took a Doe @ 24...
Congrats on the 8 pointer.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Old Deer Hunting Pic*

1950's East Otto New York.


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

How's the season going so far John?
Ernie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've killed 2 trees-1 @ 35 & 1 @ 30. Does & small bucks get a pass with me. Not making excuses-these stands are in real thick stuff & shooting lanes are small.
Daughter missed her 1st ever 2 days ago-A doe but it couldn't have been more exciting for me. filmed it all. She was shaking & said-oh, what an adrenilin rush.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more of those oldies.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bucks are 1980 & 82 Hog is 1965 & 4 of my friends who have all passed from a hunt in 1958


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice thread!:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

More oldies out there???? My son in 1990. Hard to beleive it's been 20 years since he killed 2 Caribou at 16...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more fellas.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Collage from 1958 to 2007..


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey John,
Has hunting got any better for you?I've just taken the one deer,we have acorns
still dropping.It's been a tough year around here.Hopefully it will get better these last few weeks.
Ernie


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is my dad from the early 70's


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is the Grandaddy of them all
http://www.vintagehuntingphotos.com/


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If I wanted just a Deer I could have taken 5-6 at least. I did have another shot at a very good Buck at 30 yds. & clipped a small twig that deflected the arrow (thats Bowhunting). I did get it on video to share with family...I also was with my Daughter when she got her 1st shot at a Whitetail-a big Doe at 20 yds... It was great even though she missed. All on film of course & the excitement she experienced can be heard in her voice talking to her after the shot. She said, I can't believe I was shaking so bad & my heart was beating so fast...I'm sure i'll make a few more outings after gun season ends...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1975 Illinois 7 pointer.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Southern Sam said:


> I love these old pics!! I think huntin meant alot more to folks then, instead of now. Everybody wasn't hung up on how big the horns were or what brand of gear you had. You just hunted and enjoyed it!!!! Keep the pics coming!!


Well said! Couldnt agree more.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shop was in mid 60s, Mule Deer in mid 70s & bottom 2 early 80s.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Great pics. I'd love to see some more, especially from Bayou Bob. Being an Arkansas native makes those photos that much cooler


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Baz59 said:


> "JPM-thats a nice deer. How did our G-Pas kill anything that big without trail cams, food plots, special camo & no scent clothes? Amazing isn't it. Lets see some more."
> 
> 
> Nobody else was hunting them


dont you sass the wisdom of the realtree army!! hahaha


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

to da top


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey John,
Hope you and the family had a good Christmas!This is the last week of deer season for us,would like to take one more.Going to hunt Friday,Saturday!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

My old man with a good Massachussets buck from about 1957 +/-


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bigern-We had a good Christmas.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Compound, 2 from Ws. in the early 70s. Recurves in the 60s & Ws. I loved hunting Ws.


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

these are my grandfather my uncle and my dad when he was younger. hunting in northern PA


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more fellas-there have been some great ones posted.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Other than Fred Bear all the others are 20+ years ago. Not the oldest but getting there.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1990 Quebec Caribou-Me & son are 2nd & 3rd from the left...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1965-wood arrows & MA3 Blades. 59# Custom made Renegade recurve.
20 yard shot, double lungs & he fell at my feet after charging...I was in the process of a 20 yard dash but he caught up to me. My 1st encounter with a wild Hog & there have been many since..I took my camo off to clean him-it was Vietnam Tiger Stipes.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

up top-lets see a few more fellas now that hunting season is over.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Repeats-all in the 60s...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump-any oldies fellas?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets give it one last try.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Please share if you have them..


----------



## kilswitch (Feb 14, 2011)

My grandfathers idaho mulie


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now that is one nice Mule Deer, no matter what...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Very nice photos, thanks for sharing everyone.*


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Even the cat, got a smile on its face>


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My release made by a machinest friend back in the mid 70s. Move up from a rope spike. Anyone remember those & the ledge mouth busting release's that started the whole release thing???


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

mid 70s Colorado Muley hunting.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st real Bow back in 1956. Eddings Cadet 64", 45#s.. My son has it as a keepsake now (He's 37)


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

kilswitch said:


> My grandfathers idaho mulie
> View attachment 1033137


Wow!!! Do you know what it scored?


----------



## kilswitch (Feb 14, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Wow!!! Do you know what it scored?


he never scored it and now it's in a sporting good store. he said they scored it not to long ago and as far as he could remember was he thought they said 222.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

ahunter55 just wanting to let you know that I really appreciate you sharing all those cool old pictures.


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 5, 2009)

Did anyone notice the abundancy of dead animals without the hunter being covered toes to ears in camo?

I hope so.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st deer (1958) was taken on the ground & I had a 2 tone brownish plaid flannel shirt & tan pants. My hat was camo.
My 1st camo for Bowhunting was Vietnam Camo after getting out of the service.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2ultras-Many of those Deer in the 60s & 70s came from Northern Ws. Manotowish Waters, Boulder Jct. & even Manitowoc (Potatoe fields). I had many great times up there since at that time Deer were few & far between where I lived in Ill..
These are a few of some of those years & early Days.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

these pics are all so amazing


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I like to see the history and how much has changed. Great post!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I've seen a ton of changes just in my time (55 years Bowhunting). Longbows, recurves, Fingers & wood Arrows. Feathers to Vanes & a millon other things that came about & statements like "This will end Archery & Bowhunting". We are STILL here...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

ahunter, it's interesting what you said about Manitowoc and the fact that you took many deer in WI. I'm not exactly sure of the details, but my dad showed me a picture many years ago of a young buck that was killed in the city of Manitowoc (I think it was inside city limits). He was in the picture as a young kid along with somebody else and a Manitowoc police officer. I believe the picture was printed in the local paper because it was so unusual to have a deer around!!
I'll ask him if he still has the picture. If I remember right the picture was of pretty good quality. I think he was a teen at the time and he's now pushing 76 so it's a pretty old picture with a cool story to go along with it.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

the 1st Group pic was 1974 with a group of guys that were my Archery Shop/Lanes customers at Boulder Jct. Ws. Next are of me with Deer from Around Woodruff & close to UP MI. border toward Manotowish Waters (1958, 64, 65, 68). Last 4 guys are friends in Vilas County in 1958. They are all gone now. What I remember most about Manotowish Waters was stopping by TruFlite feather co. I will never forget that & they STILL make the best for archery.
We would see deer in town in Boulder & Woodruff all the time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone else have some oldies to share????


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

anymore of the old days?


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

I think I posted this before as both images on an old antique viewmaster card. It is so cool to look at it through that old view and see it in 3D. I took a closeup of just one image for posting.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now that is one good old photo...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A weekend out of state Bowhunt near Black River Falls Ws. 30 years ago, Nov. 1981 (was 4 hours from my home in Il.)
That little boy is 38 now & the Dad is nearly 70.
I used to Bowhunt Ws. every year & made several weekend Bowhunts for over 35 years. I love that state...
In 55 years of Bowhunting & 35+ all over Ws. it was always a fun time as I always saw lots of Deer & many quality Bucks.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Same year, different state (Il).


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Any one notice in going back over these picts how there are so many does and smaller bucks. I still shot does and could care less, but isn't it amazing how proud everyone is to have shot a doe with a bow?
I think those days are long gone!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

hardball15 said:


> Here are a few I picked up off a google search...


My question would be how many critters could they have killed if the hunters would have had todays bows and technoligy?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm proud whenever I take an animal


redruff said:


> Any one notice in going back over these picts how there are so many does and smaller bucks. I still shot does and could care less, but isn't it amazing how proud everyone is to have shot a doe with a bow?
> I think those days are long gone!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I first started ANY Deer was great according to anyone who knew you took it with a Bow. A Doe would make the local newspaper. I sponsored a Big Buck Contest in 1965 from my archery shop/lanes. 1st place was a 6 point, 2nd a 5 point & 3rd place was a forky. This was in N.W. ILLINOIS & some of the finest deer Country to this day...Oh, they were all recurves & wood arrows too. The BIG RACK syndrome started taking over in late 70s early 80s in our area...


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> When I first started ANY Deer was great according to anyone who knew you took it with a Bow. A Doe would make the local newspaper. I sponsored a Big Buck Contest in 1965 from my archery shop/lanes. 1st place was a 6 point, 2nd a 5 point & 3rd place was a forky. This was in N.W. ILLINOIS & some of the finest deer Country to this day...Oh, they were all recurves & wood arrows too. The BIG RACK syndrome started taking over in late 70s early 80s in our area...


It was like that around here. my dad hes around 68 been hunting since late 50's shot nothing but doe's, spikes and scrub bucks . it wasnt untill 1985 he shot his first nice buck . a real nice respectable 9 point (back then anyways). today alot of guys would prolly pass on that deer. amazing how things have changed in his lifetime anyways.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1st photo is my "best' buck during the 70s & the next 2 were in 80-81 when I started letting a few lesser bucks go. Today, they all get a pass only because i've killed many these sizes & we get a bonus tag for Does. back in those days it was ONE DEER either sex & NO Bonus tags...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-anyone else-there have been some great old photos posted on this. Share some of yours


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

any more old timers & those old, fun time photos when a big rack wasn't the most important thing in camp or on an outiong.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Got a few but I need to get them scanned so I can post them up.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just bringing it back t5o the front page. Anyone with any oldies/ There have been some great pics posted.
If they came out in order
1-These are 4 guys (all gone now) 1958 Ws. out of state hunt.
2-1978, me & my son-he's nearly 38 now
3 & 4 early 80s
5-1975
6-1975


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I ran across this document & see what I was doing in 1975-my 11th year as a Pro Shop/Lanes operator & N. Rep. for the Illinois State Archery Assn.. Also, names of those who were the top tourny dogs back in those days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1990, my 1st Caribou where he fell & my son with the smaller of his 2.


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

have to love those old photo's.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1959, 1st year in the Navy right after Corps school. One of the last times I shot my bow for a long time..


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing everyone! Great pics ahunter....I appreciate you sharing with us.


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

a few


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

more


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rut N Buck-Great pics that I sure can relate to. Looks like that rack of Bows are Pearsons-Pinto, Palamino +. I loved those Bows.


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

more


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Both taken in 1980.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Great pics. A buddy and I were just talking the other day how things have changed. I remember when I first started bowhunting you basicly had one choice in camo patterns. WW2 pattern.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1972-forky taken with my 48# 70" Amercan Pro Supreme cause I broke my hunting bow just a few days b/4 season opener. I was standing in a crotch of a tree about 7' off the ground (no tree stand then) when he walked up.
He went about 80 yds.. Shot him with a 3 blade Hi-Precision head with injector razors glued on & a black Gamegetter aluminum arrow..


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

This may be the best post, ever.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son at age 6. He will soon be 38.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado, mid 70s. Thats a PSE PAcer & PSE was in Illinois then.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Practice back in 1958


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1988


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

my son-1980 & 1986


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ws. near Boulder Jct., last couple days of early season Nov. 1977. Shot with a 50# Carroll Target Bow.
20 yd. shot & 30 yard recovery-complete pass through, Double lung in knee deep fresh snow in heavy pines on the ground. It was great-3 Does ran right up to me & stopped. I was out walking with my 3 year old son so he would nap while I hunted my last afternoon. Just plain luck but something my son remembers to this day.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Deer from 1978 & me & brother newspaper for awards-Mine for Big Bear, Big Buck & Big Doe 1980 (a good hunting year) & brother for his 1st perfect 300 round with 55 xs..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-anyone else have some oldies??


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

40 years ago. Il. Buck & Co. Muley. Back when NO ONE complaind about a dead deer on a car or truck.


----------



## dbottesi (Jun 3, 2011)

My Grandpa's deer with dad and uncle


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Love those old photos. Thanks ahunter55 for the great thread and many pics. I wish I could go back to those days sometimes and do some hunting.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Long drags to the truck. Early mid 70s.. Still Recurve days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Another drag-1977.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That last pic was a Carroll 55# Target Compound with a chek-it sight & the XX75 Orange Easton Aluminums. I killed this Deer with a Savora 3 blade head... My 3 year old son was with me, thats why I remember the year. Was the last weekend of Ws. early Bow season & I was near Boulder Jct. , Ws... I had taken him on a walk in the snow through some pines so he would nap while I was out on afternoon stand & 3 Does come trotting up to us & stopped 20 yds away. Pass through & the Doe went less than 30 yds. He got to see his 1st gutting job.. So many memories.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Number 13 Colorado Muley maybe 1992 (only 20 years ago)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt for some other oldies.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a sweet thread, keep the pics comming.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son at age 3 with me in out of state Ws. hunt, 6 tourny time, 12 Colorado Elk, Mule Deer, 16 Canada Caribou(he killed 2), 20+ 1st Whitetail, 30, Congrats on a 2x2 & 35 with a out of state together Sika Bowhunt-turning 38 in a couple weeks. My Baby has grown & we have been on a bowhunting journy together.


----------



## jbadams66 (May 25, 2004)

This isnt archery related but its definatly old hunting. Heres one of my ancestors that had a chicken theif problem in 1909. We rewrote his name on it so that we could tell who it was.










This is on the back of it.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is awesome long gun. How would you like to have that today? My brother has my Grandfathers Double Barrell hammer 12...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

ahunter, I hope your kids realize how lucky they were to grow up with a Dad like you. The pictures and stories never get old.


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome old pics


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

this is still the best thread on archery talk.ahunter55 love the pics


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

My first buck, 1981. Didn't know anything about taking proper photos back then.









My dad's first deer (at age 61)


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

huntindoc said:


> My first buck, 1981. Didn't know anything about taking proper photos back then.
> 
> View attachment 1278138
> 
> ...


I personally like photos like you have here much better than the clean all the blood off, fold the legs and make them look alive type photos you see now days.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome thread guys. I'm 34 and didn't start hunting until 5 years ago; wish I had a family history like so many posting in here. Really enjoy it and thanks again.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

huntindoc-unfortunatly, picture taking in the old days was not a 1st priority as it seems to be today. I have ONE photo of my 1st ever deer in 1958 & actually, several I have none of from the 60s. NOW I wish I had done more in preserving my Bowhunting with photos.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

How many can say they shot a Deer (or anything) with a 70" Bow??
A couple from around 1970-72. Just a few years b/4 Compounds took over.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

more photos if ya have em..


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Great thread! Loved the Ben Pearson pics. Him and my dad were great friends as well. My dad worked for Ben & did some movies with the Mercury Marauder recurve. I believe my dad has the film of Ben shooting the ducks out of the air with his bow. As well as the long downhill shot on the Javalina. I found these on the net. Need to go thru dads old pics. Bet he has some cool stuff.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Capt' n D-thanks for sharing those of your Dad Jim. He is also a legend. I met him & Midge in the early 70s at a huge midwest bowhunter shoot. I'm guessing you have so many everyone would be interested to see.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Capt'n D how is your Dad doing these days? I've always enjoyed reading his stuff. He's not trying to impress anybody and he writes from the heart. Cool guy.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

2 Ultras said:


> Capt'n D how is your Dad doing these days? I've always enjoyed reading his stuff. He's not trying to impress anybody and he writes from the heart. Cool guy.


He's doing pretty well. He's still out chasing them. He just got back from a deer hunt in Mexico. A big group went down for a week. It was a tough hunt. Don't think they killed any. But he filled a few of his Oklahoma tags this past fall.
Now we are getting into the boring stretch waiting on turkey season. I think chasing turkeys is his favorite.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A Colorado late season Elk hunt in mid 70s.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Capt'n D, I literally grew up idolizing you Dad and reading everything he wrote. What a TRUE archery ambassador he is!! His column is the only reason I subscribe to Peterson's Bowhunting magazine. Still love his article about sipping a Martini with a young housewife in a bikini by the pool while waiting for the 'flower eating' deer to appear!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Powderhorn said:


> Capt'n D, I literally grew up idolizing you Dad and reading everything he wrote. What a TRUE archery ambassador he is!! His column is the only reason I subscribe to Peterson's Bowhunting magazine. Still love his article about sipping a Martini with a young housewife in a bikini by the pool while waiting for the 'flower eating' deer to appear!


Yep, that was a good one...LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado in the mid 70s.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1990-another Black Bear. Quebec Canada 19" Bear taken my 1st day of the hunt. 70# Darton WH600 & 3 Blade Rocky Mountain Razor.
He went 30 yds...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I started Bowhunting in 1956 so I have seen a ton of changes over the years & Broadheads have been one of the MOST I'm guessing other than Bows.
Top row is some that came out in the 70s & kinda the time of the invent of the replaceable blade. Bottom is one I used in the late 50s60s & was a very popular head. I wish I had more to show-anyone else got OLD Broadheads to show??
Top row Rocky Mountain Razor, Savora,Sattelite with SS blades & regular carbon blade Sattelite.
Bottom row 3 blade Hi Precision & the type field tips we used back then until screw ins came about. Used in Fiberglass & Aluminum shafts.
I had a Archery Shop/Lanes from 1964 through 1982 & there were a ton of Deer & other Biggame taken with these heads.
I still use Rocky Mountain Broadheads & have going on 36 years now..


----------



## pjdionne (Jan 1, 2011)

The Babe. 1937 coming back from a hunting trip in Nova Scotia.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like the Babe could do more than play baseball. That is a LOAD. great pic. for sure.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1990 Quebec Caribou-hard to believe its been over 20 years. I took my 16 year old son on this hunt as a birthday present-he took 2 good Bulls & will 38 in a few short days. We experienced the start of several great Bowhunts together & as a bonus some geat fishing on this trip. A well documented video I made & the Mounts in our homes is a reminder of a great "shared" experience.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My little Boy turned 38 today. We have been on many adventures together. He started tagging along at age three, took 2 Caribou at age 16 & now several other Biggame animals after that.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

25 years ago, I guess that's old timey at this point.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, they say a car 25 years old is an Antique...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more oldies...


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

AHUNTER55

I have to admit I always look at your post and threads! Great pics just a regular guy who loves hunting with a bow!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

txcookie-thanks for the kind words. I have a Turkey hunt, Hog hunt, Antelope hunt & of course Whitetail hunts in the works for my 56th year. I should make all the Bowhunts but it's always a "maybe' on filling the tag...
Archery Cottentails in 1976. I'm guessing I have killed 50+ of these little hopping speedy critters over the years & believe it or not-lots on the run....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Weekend Bowhunt in late Oct. 1977 near Boulder Jct., Ws. I used to travel there (8 hours one way) for weekend hunts until i would tag a deer. I Would see more deer in a weekend in Ws. than a month at home in Illinois back then.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see some more oldies...


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

MY FAV thing about these older pics is the gear. Back then it was simpler and harder at the same time?!?!?!


Sure wished I had pics of me in 94 with a hoyt pro force extreme and my little bascket 7.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not only the gear-what about some of the vehicles these guys drove hunting..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Any guesses on my friends Olds (year).


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> Any guesses on my friends Olds (year).



*1950*


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

More oldies please.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colorado mid 70s & Jennings W.


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is my dad with a buck that he shot back in 1956 next to the Ft. Knox reservation. The plastic bag over his cap is what they wore to keep the rain off.









This is a doe that my dad shot with an old recurve & cedar arrows back in 1961. That's me sitting on the deer. He hunted by standing in a tree on a limb.









This is my very first deer with a bow back in 1987


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Back of photo says 1968 Nov. 10th. 60# Pearson shot at 18 yds from the ground near Boulder Jct., Ws. Traveled 50 feet, double lung, complete pass through


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

TTT More oldies????


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

ok mine aint black & white but i guess there about 20 yrs old now. its some i found of my first deer. ive been hunting for most of my life with my family and by myself from a young age. so this is me from about 20 years ago to present
































another old one


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice pics BUT where is that bottom Buck from? I've hunted N.C. & NEVER saw anything close to that body or antler size. (Hunted swamps on the coast & Mtns. near Ashland). Good pics though..


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

ahunter55 said:


> Nice pics BUT where is that bottom Buck from? I've hunted N.C. & NEVER saw anything close to that body or antler size. (Hunted swamps on the coast & Mtns. near Ashland). Good pics though..


lol you are correct the deer here are insanely small on the coast anyway. i hunt as much here as where i live in TN im only here cause im stationed here in the Marines. so when im not deployed im usually in TN where we have alot of land and family and friends do also. my town is little bitty and has only 2 red lights. we live on the TN river and thats where i killed him.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Marines-you at LeJeune?? That's one of the places I hunted & the archery only areas were lousy with them. Spent time there as a Navy Corpsman a long time ago & then went to Pendelton. Back in the Nam era.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Any guesses on my friends Olds (year).


1953?


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

ahunter55 said:


> Marines-you at LeJeune?? That's one of the places I hunted & the archery only areas were lousy with them. Spent time there as a Navy Corpsman a long time ago & then went to Pendelton. Back in the Nam era.


Sure am doc. Yep its still the same (same small deer too). Im sure u know u aint missing much. Its changed alot & not changed at all at same time

"If you run you'll only die tired! "


----------



## Go_big_blue (Jan 24, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I was one of the guys who helped put in the 1st Archery range on the base with a Navy officer Byers (maybe 1960). Killed a lot of Copperheads putting in that range.
I'm the guy in the white T with my Marines-probably 1963 after leaving LeJeune. One thing about it, When the S--T hit the fan I was glad to be with them.
After we got out (brother & I) we used our Nam Camo (Me B&W pic Jacket) till it wore out Bowhunting at home. Little brother Wore his nam hat for "guessing" 25 years & still has it. He really went through the S--T over there. Some things just have meaning...
Take care, God Bless & be safe.


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats so awesome. The range is now moving again. Most of the stuff got destroyed in a storm last year, i wonder if its the same spot yall made though

"If you run you'll only die tired! "


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

maybe 1980-me & little brother & a couple of the Deer from back then...B/4 all the hype about HORN hunting came about.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Dad's 1980's South Jersey Buck*


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

*...*



jbadams66 said:


> This isnt archery related but its definatly old hunting. Heres one of my ancestors that had a chicken theif problem in 1909. We rewrote his name on it so that we could tell who it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a hawk to me.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-lets see some from others.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Started a new 2nd oldies thread..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My little brother who is now 65 & still Bowhunting 
& last years Archery deer. Like me, he has never gun hunted any biggame but we see nothing wrong with any weapon of choice.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome thread!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I had my shop/lanes (started in 1964 & nearly 20 years) I began getting up to 10 guys to head to Northern Ws. for weekend Bowhunts 3 weekends out of the early season (Oct, Nov.) We tent camped (I had 3 big wall tents)& just had a GREAT time. Lots of shots "usually" taken & 1 or maybe 2 Deer. Horns were NOT important. I did this for about 5 years & there was a waiting list.
Each guy pitched in $35 & we took pre made food the wives made for supper. After morning hunt We had a late over the campfire breakfast of Coffee, Eggs, Bacon, Sausage & hashbrowns. I can smell it cooking now.
This paid for everything back then & it was nearly 8 hours one way. You cannot even imagine the laughs we shared.
THIS was TRUE Bowhunting.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a few how to's from a 1947 Toys & Games you can make booklet.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT. classic thread.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## dbottesi (Jun 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

UP TOP!

KEEP THIS THREAD GOING!
I enjoy all the history! I dont have any of my own, I enjoy reading about others!


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's a photo of a buck shot by my great uncle in NW WI during the 1939 gun season strapped to the fender of their milk truck:







And the mount in 1940:







When he died we found the mount in his attic, with the hair and hide more or less destroyed, so we had it re-caped. The taxidermist gave us back the original mounting plaque with the original taxidermists info on it:







And the finished mount now:


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bump for old time's sake. Great thread.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

this is a good thread


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

One of my favorite threads of all time....only wish I had some pics to contribute. My father in law was a serious bow hunter in the early days, unfortunately he was not much into photography. It looks like it would have been a fun era to have lived.


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool thread!
In a 100 years I wonder if people will look at hunting photos of us with the same reverance.


----------



## SPANKEM (Oct 30, 2013)

My grandfather and friends in Western Kentucky back in the 20's. I'm not sure why one of the guys has a **** on a leash in the top picture.


----------



## SPANKEM (Oct 30, 2013)

This is my uncle. He died a few months ago at 96


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

SPANKEM said:


> I'm not sure why one of the guys has a **** on a leash in the top picture.


That's one of those things that doesn't need an explanation other than that it's awesome.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

some really cool pics


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> JPM-thats a nice deer. How did our G-Pas kill anything that big without trail cams, food plots, special camo & no scent clothes? Amazing isn't it. Lets see some more.


My bigger doe I killed this year was after work. I work in a machine/welding shop and I work around jets so at the end of the day I smell pretty interesting. I just went to the stand. Its all about the wind and sitting still. My father in law hunts sometimes in jeans and a flannel and hes had deer within 5 yards.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

That **** is probably glad he's still in one piece!!


SPANKEM said:


> My grandfather and friends in Western Kentucky back in the 20's. I'm not sure why one of the guys has a **** on a leash in the top picture.
> 
> View attachment 2138642
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

SPANKEM said:


> My grandfather and friends in Western Kentucky back in the 20's. I'm not sure why one of the guys has a **** on a leash in the top picture.
> 
> View attachment 2138642
> 
> ...


That dog looks like he was not doing to well


----------

